# The Random Statement Thread



## Michael Crane

Not sure if there's already something like this... if there is, I apologize. The title says it all. Just post a random sentence or statement. Can be serious. Can be goofy. Can be... whatever! Just so long as it's only one sentence long and it's... random.

It could work. Or, it could be a complete failure where I'll be forever shunned by the other members of KB--but hey, it's worth a shot!

I'll go first.

*There' s a store that's called JUST DUCKY, yet there is absolutely nothing "ducky" about it.*


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I'm on my third cup of coffee today.


----------



## Michael Crane

I wished I had another Red Bull.


----------



## Geoffrey

I have a boo boo on my finger.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Clowns are FUNNY.


----------



## farrellclaire

Daniel Arenson said:


> Clowns are FUNNY.


*Shudders*

The Irish Budget today was *bad*, there will be nightmares.


----------



## Michael Crane

Got a TON of files off of my desk that had to be scanned/indexed, yet I know there will be more tomorrow.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I think I'll have some lunch now.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Life is like an anole. Sometimes it's green, sometimes it's brown, but it's always a small Carribean lizard.


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm a slacker, but at least I admit it.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I find carrot cake a perfectly acceptable breakfast.


----------



## Victorine

I smell pot roast.


----------



## kindleworm

It's time to play in the snow with my husky.


----------



## BTackitt

I adore Muddy Buddies.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I LIKE TURTLES.


----------



## JennaAnderson

My son: "It's either an alien or a mutated monkey."


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm in the mood for love.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I think, therefore my brain smokes.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Deck the Halls with Boughs of Holly!


----------



## Michael Crane

There is one thing that I like about winter--no tornadoes or tornado warnings.


----------



## BTackitt

I wish it would $|\|()\/\/


----------



## Steph H

My garage door broke.


----------



## Michael Crane

Getting very, very sleepy.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

My great dane is sitting on my foot.


----------



## farrellclaire

Charlie's trying to make them jealous.


----------



## Victorine

My mom used to call me Lizzy Boo.

Vicki


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I'm tired.


----------



## Michael Crane

I was tired, but now I'm too hyper--and for once, it ain't due to the Red Bull!


----------



## BTackitt

I dreamed about going to Disneyland as part of a job.


----------



## Michael Crane

I have the ROBOCOP theme/score stuck in my head right now.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

My sugar glider Zoe is eating strawberry yogurt.



Vianka


----------



## Steph H

It's cold in my office.


----------



## Michael Crane

Drinking a Pepsi as I work right now.


----------



## geoffthomas

I want to stop working, but it is only the middle of the day.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm sitting in a deli with a really long line to be served.


----------



## Geoffrey

Indian for lunch today, I think ....


----------



## Maker

Im back after a much needed break.


----------



## Michael Crane

I've done very little work today.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I thought I was escaping snow when I moved to south Georgia.


----------



## Michael Crane

It's so dark outside, I keep thinking it's bedtime--yet, it's only 7!


----------



## Sandpiper

I have to go out in the cold tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## Geoffrey

I want pie.


----------



## Michael Crane

I should be doing something... but I don't know what.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

It's... BACON!!! Bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I have the fever for the flavor of Pringles.


----------



## NogDog

I just found out that "REPLACE" deletes the original row and inserts a new row when there is a duplicate key, so I had to use "INSERT...ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE" instead, so that the auto-increment primary keys were not changed.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Silver horses run down moonbeams in your dark eyes.


----------



## Michael Crane

Going downstairs to get myself a Sprite.


----------



## BTackitt

Brendan Carroll Likes Fruit Cake.


----------



## Steph H

Hot chocolate is yummy.


----------



## loonlover

It's too late for that.


----------



## Michael Crane

If you play Angry Birds, you may become addicted.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Dead men tell no tales.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Coffee is good.


----------



## Lyndl

I think my cat is psychotic


----------



## Michael Crane

Red Bull is always good in the morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

My cup of coffee is especially pleasant today.


----------



## lonestar

The sunrise was beautiful.


----------



## Michael Crane

A lot of files need scanning/indexing today.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think I have hit another level of caffeine consumption. I have been adding instant coffee to my brewed coffee


----------



## Michael Crane

I need to get some work done.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Long live randomness.


----------



## rla1996

I want stroganoff melt.


----------



## Jen

I'm really, really tired of lazy people.


----------



## Michael Crane

This week has been epic for me.


----------



## mattposner

The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain.


----------



## Lyndl

I just emptied the vaccuum cleaner


----------



## Michael Crane

Had WAY too much pizza tonight.


----------



## crebel

I am enjoying a glass of Campus Oak Old Vines Zinfandel (inexpensive and tasty).


----------



## lonestar

It's time to read.


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's a good day for pancakes.


----------



## Michael Crane

So, there might be a Winter Storm heading our way later.


----------



## CathyQuinn

I forgot myself on the Kindleboards and  burned a whole village of gingerbread people to the crisp.


----------



## drenee

I am tired of answering the telephone today.


----------



## farrellclaire

Don't know whether to laugh, be annoyed or feel sorry for them.


----------



## Michael Crane

My hamster is sleeping, and I think I should probably do the same.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Hamsters are furry.


----------



## drenee

Black and white movies are the cat's meow.


----------



## Thumper

I want warm white cake with chocolate frosting.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Secret santa shopping is done. I feel bad for my coworker who has to open it in front of the whole store


----------



## JPStarr

Why are three ways to spell 'two' and two ways to spell 'one'?


----------



## Michael Crane

For the first time ever, I hit some black ice tonight, and thank God nobody was in front of me!


----------



## mattposner

Yo ho ho and a bottle o' rum.


----------



## Holly A Hook

"Bad luck and extreme misfortune will infest your pathetic soul for all eternity"

--quote from a cartoon I used to watch.


----------



## Thumper

Morning is teh Evil...


----------



## Michael Crane

It's miserable outside... not going anywhere today.


----------



## tsilver

I like cats


----------



## Michael Crane

It still looks miserable out there.


----------



## JPStarr

There is no such thing as bad weather, just improperly dressed people.


----------



## lonestar

I need a chocolate covered payday bar.


----------



## Michael Crane

Not happy that it's Monday already.


----------



## Madeline

Gardening Rule: When weeding, the best way to make sure you are removing a weed and not a valuable plant is to pull on it. If it comes out of the ground easily, it is a valuable plant.


----------



## Steph H

Is it Friday yet?

Oh wait, that's a question.

I wish it was Friday.

Three statements and a question for the price of one.


----------



## mattposner

Blow, winds, and crack your cheeks! Rage, blow! -- King Lear


----------



## lonestar

I didn't find the chocolate covered payday but the peanut m & m's are good.


----------



## Lyndl

I need to wash my car


----------



## loonlover

I don't like being cold.


----------



## Michael Crane

After 2 Red Bulls... I'm still not fully awake.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Not sure if this qualifies as a random statement, per se, but it _is_ funny:

Saw this sign at a vet's clinic on the way to work this morning:

"Vaccinate Your Christ
-mas Puppies Here!"

Did they not stand back and read that when they were done putting up the letters?


----------



## Michael Crane

I should be in bed right now.


----------



## lonestar

It's going to be in the 70's tomorrow.  Woohoo!


----------



## Michael Crane

Today is either a 1-Red Bull morning, or a 2... haven't decided, yet.


----------



## geoffthomas

I cannot believe how incredibly busy my December has become.


----------



## mattposner

You know, I know you know, and you know I know you know.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I used to work in a fire hydrant factory. You couldn't park anywhere near the place. -Steven Wright


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I need hot chocolate.


----------



## Michael Crane

It's funny how no matter how many times you experience winter, you're always thrown off by how darn cold it is outside.


----------



## lonestar

We had record breaking warm temperatures today.


----------



## vwkitten

There just isn't enough fudge in the world to be too much...


----------



## BTackitt

It was 82 degrees here at 3pm yesterday, and my best friend was suffering through 8 degree temps in Illonois.


----------



## JennaAnderson

It's snowing here again in Minnesota. I sure hope the job market picks up soon in warmer climates.


----------



## BTackitt

I like to cook.


----------



## Thumper

I love my kitty, but I swear, he sneezed out most of his brain cells...


----------



## Karen

It's SNOWING!


----------



## BTackitt

I wish it was snowing.


----------



## lonestar

vwkitten said:


> There just isn't enough fudge in the world to be too much...


This is so true.


----------



## vwkitten

The only thing better than fudge is dark chocolate, rum truffles...


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm listening to Big Sugar's Wild Ox Moan on youtube


----------



## mattposner

I had a dream the other night when everything was still. I thought I saw Susannah, coming down the hill.
The buckwheat cake was in her mouth, the tear was in her eye.
Says I, I'm comin' from the South, Susannah don't you cry.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

CathyQuinn said:


> I forgot myself on the Kindleboards and burned a whole village of gingerbread people to the crisp.


Gasp! I'm shocked and horrified!


----------



## lonestar

I can't find the cast iron kettle.


----------



## Thumper

Vicodin is my friend


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

You seem somewhat familiar. Have I threatened you before?  

Stop blowing holes in my ship!  

(It's a Captain Jack kinda day!  )


----------



## lonestar

I was hungry, now I'm not.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am short enough to jump rope with my kindle cord.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's dyn-o-mite!


----------



## lonestar

It was 86 degrees here this afternoon.


----------



## Thumper

Toys are too freaking expensive now.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Michael Crane said:


> There is one thing that I like about winter--no tornadoes or tornado warnings.


I used to be a weather forecaster for Tornado Alley.


----------



## mattposner

A kid was outside yelling at the teacher to open the [email protected] door. Sigh. Kids these days...


----------



## Bonbonlover

Well that was fun!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Time to clean the hamster cages.


----------



## lonestar

That salad shooter can really grate cheese.


----------



## Thumper

If you rub some Capsaisin on your body, DO NOT get wet or sweat, or you will experience the oh-holy-carp-my-skin-is-melting fiery depths of at least two inner circles of Hades...


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm swamped at work, yet I was able to type this post.


----------



## lonestar

Baking all day, makes my feet hurt.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I'm wondering why anyone would rub Capsaisin all over their body. 

I'm also wondering why I have a $1000 camera that I set to 'full auto.'


----------



## Michael Crane

Staying away from stores today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I dream of a better tomorrow… where chickens can cross the road and not be questioned about their motives.


----------



## lonestar

The cat is feeling better.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Time to make the donuts.


----------



## mattposner

How can I reach that other ladder to get to the higher level of the Burrow roof in Lego Harry Potter Year 2?


----------



## lonestar

I ate too much.


----------



## hidden_user

I don't know if I'm going to drive up to my cousins funeral tomorrow or not. Rest in Peace Sharon ~~~


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

It's been too long since I posted on KB.


----------



## Thumper

I think the Spouse Thingy kinda likes me


----------



## lonestar

The chili was good.


----------



## hidden_user

Oh ... she once had me at her beck and call ... skooshing spiders and other buggery ... but then she found my Tina Turner costume in the closet and got all weirded out about it!

... from that point on ... we were just going through the motions .....


----------



## Michael Crane

At work early to play catch-up.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

5 days off from work is fabulous.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I wondered why all these girls were in my yard, then I looked down and saw my milkshake and it all came together. #random


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Turkey dinner leftovers are the bomb.


----------



## hidden_user

soitenly - nyuk, nyuk, nyuk


----------



## lonestar

I didn't get much done on that to do list.


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm armed with two Red Bulls... don't mess with me.


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm wondering if I can listen to music and dictate with my VR software at the same time


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My landlord is an idiot.


----------



## crebel

Note to self:  Do not plug the vacuum in to the same circuit as the electric fireplace ever again.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Made myself a red and white duct tape belt. Looks like a candy cane is wrapped around my hips.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Red Velvet Cheesecake Blasts from Sonic rock.


----------



## lonestar

That was a good piece of pie.


----------



## Maria Romana

Every home should have two or more nutcrackers.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My ear hurts.


----------



## Thumper

Tired of the Ow.


----------



## Michael Crane

My Kindle 3 should be here by tomorrow.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have 173 mb of space left on my K2.  I should use this as a way of convincing DH to let me buy a K3


----------



## swcleveland

Sooo....where was his pen?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I hear thunder! Yay!


----------



## loonlover

It was so dark outside I had to close the blinds before 5 PM today.


----------



## lonestar

Surely there's a better way to bind a quilt.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I need a Shih Tzu crisis nursery phone number. Now please.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So cold. I am rearranging the room but found out u can't move some of it cuz I need help


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I dub thee the King of the Morons.


----------



## Luke King

Why should Britannia rule the world? They already had a turn.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Klaatu mene mene barada niktekel


----------



## cmg.sweet

All stores should sell stuff bogo after Christmas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Time to make the donuts.


----------



## crebel

Time to visit Valmore.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I need to order new contacts.


----------



## Some Writer Cat

Yes, but . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

But, yes...


----------



## Thumper

Now I want a donut...


----------



## lonestar

Normally, I would want a donut too, but I'm full of pie.


----------



## Michael Crane

Lightning and thunder in Winter... that's just not right.


----------



## lonestar

Happy New Year!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My parents are addicted to Facebook games.


----------



## Thumper

There will be pie...!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Wishes pie flavored yogurt tasted as good as real pie.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Jaws marathon...like a boss!


----------



## lonestar

I was almost defeated by trying to make a mug rug.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts......


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My website host wants me to set it on fire... Grrrr...


----------



## cmg.sweet

Dave Mathews band could play the soundtrack of my lifetime movie.


----------



## Michael Crane

2011 is here... and unfortunately, so is Monday.


----------



## geoffthomas

This is one of those days that I really don't want to work.


----------



## crebel

geoffthomas said:


> This is one of those days that I really don't want to work.


People should NOT have to work on their birthdays. Have an especially happy day anyway Geoff!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Chris.
I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I win at Internet! I BEAT you, sucka!


----------



## Annalog

Broody hen/Momma hen poop smells incredibly foul. Regular hen and rooster poop is odorless by comparison even if it is still fowl poop.


----------



## Thumper

I want something but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I never remember the things I always forget.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I helped a friend paint some of the rooms in her house and now my back hurts


----------



## JennaAnderson

It's snowing outside. I'm sitting inside trying to warm up my fingers enough to type when up pops a spam email. All it says is: "Bahamas." I'm taking this as a direct order from above.


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm in a serious chocolate withdrawal and I'm cranky because i'm having to 'fix ' with hot chocolate


----------



## Lyndl

It's hot and humid in Perth today


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Fight the power.


----------



## Michael Crane

Laffy Taffy rules.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I wish all the rum wasn't gone.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Cherry cordial Hershey Kisses are the devil. Mmmmmm...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

meatloaf. nom nom


----------



## lonestar

I need chocolate.


----------



## geoffthomas

We may never know how it was done.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But we've always done it that way.


----------



## lonestar

It's cold in here.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My pretty Christmas tree is still up and will likely stay that way until I move at the end of the month.


----------



## tsilver

I was young once


----------



## Vegas_Asian

A good cup of coffee can serve as a decent dessert


----------



## lonestar

That cute little tea pot has a crack in it.


----------



## geoffthomas

The hatter is clearly mad.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Video convert!!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sleepy time.


----------



## Alain Gomez

Avocados improve everything.


----------



## rla1996

What is one supposed to do when their pc is taking forever to process and work can't progress until its finished?


----------



## lonestar

My new slippers are nice and warm.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Puppies.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I never forget the things I always remember.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm too sexy for my book, too sexy for my book....


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Don't. Stop. BELIEVING! HOLD ONTO THAT FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELING!


----------



## screwballl

chocolate covered french fries?


----------



## lonestar

I forgot that it's Friday.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Waking up with a headache is the best way to wake on a Saturday.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Now stretch


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

How about some streaming Miss Marple?


----------



## lonestar

It's been a long day.


----------



## JennaAnderson

This is a bad time of year to have furnace problems.


----------



## LaFlamme

My nipples. It's cold outside.


----------



## JennaAnderson

John Fitch V said:


> I'm too sexy for my book, too sexy for my book....


Thanks to you, John, this song has been stuck in my head for days.



Jenna


----------



## lonestar

Some rain.  Some sleet.  Uh oh, two statements.  Three. Stop me.


----------



## geoffthomas

Can you handle being stopped?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Just one eye is tearing up from this cold...   <-- I look very similar to this yellow faced lil' guy...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Today's date can be written as 1/11/11.


----------



## AnnetteL

I need chocolate. Preferably European, with nuts.


----------



## Michael Crane

As much as I wish for it, I know it's not Friday yet.


----------



## lonestar

It's cold.


----------



## 16205

I wish it would snow more in Texas.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I have a tummy hurt...


----------



## lonestar

Sorry Syria


----------



## KatieKlein

I would make a pathetic Boom (mic) Operator. No upper arm strength.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I once painted my name on an armadillo and released into the wild hoping to see it again someday.


----------



## rla1996

Brendan Carroll said:


> I once painted my name on an armadillo and released into the wild hoping to see it again someday.


Did it work?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just seeing if the glow option works. It does.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I once found an armadillo with the name "Brendan" painted on it...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Spoiler



Did he have blue eyes?


I'll be back!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Channel Check!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I almost made a terrible _faux pas_ on the Geneaology thread because I thought it said Gynecology.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I swear to God, if I have to shovel any more snow....


----------



## Thumper

I wanted to make out with a Van Gogh painting in the DeYoung Museum yesterday, but I figured they'd have a problem with that, so I settled for heavy breathing and wistful staring for 15 minutes.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I demand Hershey Kisses and hot chocolate!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'd feel like Mer-Man from Masters of the Universe....


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I'm not an ambi-turner.


----------



## Angela

backwashing the pool in the winter is depressing


----------



## vikingwarrior22

*Don't!*


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My feets are cold!


----------



## lonestar

My feets are warm.


----------



## Angela

why am I still awake?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I think someone forgot to pay the heating bill outside...


----------



## Thayerphotos

Massive amountsof stimulants late at night leads to lack of sleep and a hung over sensation the next morning.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My roommates need to learn some laptop etiquette. (Like, if you unplug the laptop, turn it off so that it doesn't DRAIN the battery to the point of death.  )


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Aww


Spoiler



shoot!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I need roommates with laptops.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My dog wishes she was a laptop


----------



## Michael Crane

Tomorrow is the beginning of my last year of being in my twenties.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Memorial Hospital doesn't allow guest users to go to Facebook or any streaming media sites...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Memorial is a wierd name (ominous) for a hospital.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Syria Says... said:


> My roommates need to learn some laptop etiquette. (Like, if you unplug the laptop, turn it off so that it doesn't DRAIN the battery to the point of death. )


You _should_ let it drain sometimes though... I... think... to save the battery...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Can I get a witnesssssssssssssssssssssssssss?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

"It's no fun being an illegal alien." --Phil Collins/Genesis


----------



## AnnetteL

"I don't wanna be a pirate!"


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Brendan Carroll said:


> Memorial is a wierd name (ominous) for a hospital.


Hospitals are dangerous places. People die there.


----------



## Michael Crane

Not as hungover as I thought I would be--which probably means I should try a little harder on my next b-day.


----------



## Barbiedull

^ Happy Belated birthday to Michael Crane.


----------



## 13893

It's hard to work with a cat sleeping on my chest.


----------



## lonestar

Darn sewing machine is broken.


----------



## lonestar

Michael Crane said:


> Not as hungover as I thought I would be--which probably means I should try a little harder on my next b-day.


Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Watching "Braveheart" makes me very happy that dental hygiene has improved drastically.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Syria Says... said:


> Watching "Braveheart" makes me very happy that dental hygiene has improved drastically.


They had to be brave when kissing was involved.


----------



## Michael Crane

Thanks for the b-day wishes.  

I survived a commercial for the latest Adam Sandler movie without vomiting, amazingly.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thinking that a run to McDonald's is in the cards.


----------



## lonestar

Yay! The sewing machine is working.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Add papertowels to the list.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I hate the cold; Have I made that clear yet?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Stand over there!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It looks like Nightmare Before Christmas threw up black and purple candy canes on my nails.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Perseus should just accept his demi-god status.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

6 percent of statistics are fabricated...including this one


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My cat took my straw.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I hate painting, but I hate painting trim more


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Don Draper is quite dashing.


----------



## Lyndl

Bees really do have knees


----------



## lonestar

Smudge is sleeping in a box.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Sauce for the goose.


----------



## Michael Crane

Managed to make it down the icy driveway without falling and breaking my neck.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Can I get a reprieve from all this snow?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

He was wearing black leather gloves as though to conceal the tiny biceps in his fingers.


----------



## lonestar

Michael Crane said:


> Managed to make it down the icy driveway without falling and breaking my neck.


I'm glad you made it and didn't break your neck.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I wish Spring would come!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Lots of ice!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

And they rolled...


----------



## geoffthomas

I cannot believe how great many of the authors resident here at KB are.


----------



## lonestar

It's been a good day.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

You do NOT pull a hypothetical gun on your therapist!


----------



## geoffthomas

It looks like we are getting more freezing rain.


----------



## DHammons

I invented a boomerang that returns to the guy standing next to you when he’s not looking.


----------



## BTackitt

I don't wanna get ready to go to class, but I have to. Vacation was too nice.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Xtra fake sugar please.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I'll give YOU an Oreo!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Wonderful things come in small packages


----------



## lonestar

I miss being organized.


----------



## BTackitt

I miss being skinny.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Chocolate is good. Double chocolate is better.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

*stuffed triple chocolate to... infinity is even better!! *


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

You have a valid point.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Hendricks knew this pickle would be his last, so he aimed to make it good.


----------



## 13893

When I look at my website's statistics, I get excited over visits from every country but China.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Make mine with extra soy sauce, but hold the communism.


----------



## 13893

Brendan Carroll said:


> Make mine with extra soy sauce, but hold the communism.


And the content mining.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I love sushi!


----------



## Michael Crane

Somebody needs a nap... that somebody being me.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am having writer's block - and I am not an author.


----------



## lonestar

Chocolate please.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

It suddenly got verruh, verruh dark and ominous hurr...


----------



## Michael Crane

I think... therefore, I need a nap.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm getting ready to make chicken salsa casserole and (2) choc cheese cakes for my book club tonight


----------



## J.K. Arauz

I fear this emote is judging me.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I can't be in two places at once unless I have a split personality


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I've been trained in pitch black to disarm a bomb with a safety pin and a Jr. Mint.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

geeeeeha!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Have I told you lately that I hate snow with every fiber of my being?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Wind chill of 22 this morning.


----------



## Michael Crane

EXIT THROUGH THE GIFT SHOP could be the funniest and best documentary I've seen since THE KING OF KONG: A FISTFUL OF QUARTERS.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm wondering if leg warmers will ever be in style again


----------



## lonestar

There's only so much you can do.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Am I the only one who thinks that "wherewithal" should be a synonym for


Spoiler



cojones


?


----------



## metal134

I know I saw that freaking chopper explode...


----------



## Michael Crane

Already 4, and I have no idea where the day has went.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Being a Super Power is like being a Santa Claus that everyone wants to kill. - Jon Stewart


----------



## lonestar

Oh well.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

There is a bald man on my TV screen.


----------



## Thumper

Get your furry little face out of my tea cup.


----------



## lonestar

That was a great meal at Sweetie Pies


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just sayin' hi.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Sweet tea from McDonalds rocks my Monday morning socks off!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I had no idea you wore sockz...


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

According to the Mythbusters, you have to be get hit at about 55 mph by a steel girder to knock your socks off -- that's some sweet tea.


----------



## Sofie

Out of copy paper and ink for printer.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I have to sneeze.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I went to the grocery store for a dozen eggs and came home with a dozen bags.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

More snow? Are you serious? Yeah, it's official: I'm surrendering.

*waves white flag*


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I just learned that "Brown Eyed Girl" was written/sang by Van Morrison and not by the Stones and I've always thought...


----------



## crebel

Thank God for a teething toddler's afternoon nap.


----------



## Michael Crane

6:30 at work = Red Bull Time


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I want hot chocolate.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Fresh water canned tuna by Starkist is my choice thank you.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

WORD CIRCUS!


----------



## K.C. Neal

When I'm at work, I sometimes wish my dog had a phone so I could text him.


----------



## lisarusczyk

My nose runs all year 'round except in September.


----------



## lonestar

I'm not sleepy.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I'm moving this weekend! YAY!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

To happyland we hope...


----------



## lonestar

good wine.


----------



## lonestar

What a weird movie.


----------



## Michael Crane

A lot of snow is coming our way this week.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I think my cat is haunted.


----------



## AnnetteL

Staying up until 2 AM is awesome for hammering out a draft. RECOVERY from sleep deprivation is far harder when you're no longer a 20-year-old college student.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Calling customer service makes me wonder where the service part is...

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/customer_service


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have to call and complain about my mailman b/c he's not picking up mail, only dropping it off


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Syria Says... said:


> Calling customer service makes me wonder where the service part is...
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/customer_service


I shouldn't have looked @ this before calling the post office (despite calling the United States Postal Service customer service, I got a rep who sounded like she was from India)


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I want to know about penguins.

No, I know too much already.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Valmore Daniels said:


> I want to know about penguins.
> 
> No, I know too much already.


This Penguin is more self sufficient than some people I know.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Need to read mah horoscope...


----------



## scottnicholson

the meaning of life is tater tots

Scott


----------



## crebel

It has begun.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Horoscope said that a decision may or may not be made today...


----------



## lonestar

I hope the power does not go out.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm too sexy for this snow, too sexy for this snow, too sexy I knowwwww...


----------



## lisarusczyk

My cats can read my mind.


----------



## Michael Crane

When I have my Red Bull, the world is a very pleasant place.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I think DH gave me his crud.  My throat hurts, my neck muscles are sore and I had the worst night sleep last night, ever.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I need a bottle of water...


----------



## Jen Bluekissed

It's hard to be in a bad mood when wearing leopard print PJs.


----------



## lonestar

That was good pie.


----------



## smmark

I think I'll go for a walk.


----------



## Jen Bluekissed

I need girlscout cookies for breakfast with my coffee.


----------



## geoffthomas

The answer is 42.


----------



## DHammons

So, if I understand the doppler effect correctly, if I am standing still and a cow ran past me backwards it would go, "oooooooommm...oooooooommm"?


----------



## BarbraAnnino

farrellclaire said:


> Charlie's trying to make them jealous.


Mine is directly behind my chair, on the rug and on the couch. I have three. Yes, I'm crazy.

What color is yours? Boy girl?

Barb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BarbraAnnino said:


> What color is yours? Boy girl?
> 
> Barb


Sorry. . . this thread is for statements.

Here's the one for questions: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22597.0.html


----------



## geoffthomas

There are not enough chocolate stores.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Mmmm... My meat product taco from Taco Bell rocked... Mmmmm...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I am the culmination of my own destiny.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I think I might have tomorrow off... Yessssssssssssssssss...


----------



## DHammons

Smiling   Winking  ;-)  Mooning?  (-)


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I need a new phone


----------



## lonestar

DHammons said:


> Smiling  Winking ;-) Mooning? (-)


(|) I thought this was mooning.


----------



## Michael Crane

Oddly enough, it's freezing outside.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I will be baking cookies by the dozens to help keep my apartment warm.


----------



## DHammons

...uhhh...do I talk now?...what do I say?...ummm....Hello??


----------



## DHammons

> (|) I thought this was mooning.


Lonestar is correct, my bad. (-) this is "I don't think enough of you to even stand up" mooning.


----------



## lisarusczyk

My husband cut a piece of glass out of my foot last night. It tickled.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

All good little boys get cookies and milk at bedtime !


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I love this place!


----------



## DHammons

He knew he would have to say it, that statment that had been boiling up inside of him and seething to spill out, that statement that would reveal all, explain all, shock all, is finally and fatally uttered, he cries, "Fahrvergnügen!!"


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Lighthouses are such noble structures.


----------



## DHammons

Sitting, half-lidded, mouth open, in front of my computer trying to think of something to say on Kindle Board's Random Statement Thread - still nothing.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Red Velvet Cake Is So Delicious It Makes Me Capitalize All Of The Words In This Sentence.


----------



## lisarusczyk

I still have toenail polish on my toes from my wedding October 30th.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A passing flock of sparrows sounds like a Southern Bell swishing by in many petticoats.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

We've only just begun.


----------



## Michael Crane

Just watched LET ME IN, and not a sparkly vampire was to be found.


----------



## DHammons

What time is it? Much too late, much too late.


----------



## metal134

Here's a universal truth of life:  anything is funny if sped up and set to Yakety Sax.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Everyone wants to live a long time but nobody wants to get old


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cardinals, Blue Jays and Juncos at the feeder today !


----------



## DHammons

Fire engine ladders that can reach the 6th floor are a wondrous invention, unless you are on the 7th floor, then its just a worthless piece of junk.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

The best way to retire is to stop working.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

People who think they know everything are particularly aggravating to those of us who do.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> People who think they know everything are particularly aggravating to those of us who do.


Love That !!


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm still sleepy... surprise, surprise.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Blue Jays' feathers are not actually blue....


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I think my cat is depressed.


----------



## DHammons

I just saw the second half of the Superbowl, so is it more appropriate to call it the Supercup?


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I have a hankerin' for some ice cream!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough ice cream would be nice.


----------



## geoffthomas

Lunch with old friends is nice.


----------



## Jennybeanses

My dog is cute.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ah, to be sailing instead of shoveling snow !!


----------



## BTackitt

I loathe Homework.


----------



## lonestar

More snow headed this way.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good coffee truly is the "nectar of the gods"


----------



## Michael Crane

It's FREEZING outside.


----------



## Michael Crane

It's STILL freezing outside!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Michael Crane said:


> It's STILL freezing outside!


Keep up this theme and you will lose your position on the Global Warming Lobby.....


----------



## Christopher Bunn

He was a literary gastronome, fond of dousing his salad in vignettes.


----------



## gina1230

70s by Wednesday.


----------



## lisarusczyk

Touche' is my friend's favorite word.


----------



## Michael Crane

I have my Red Bull, and all is right with the world.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"Too Much agreement, kills a chat"


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I'm so sleepy I can't feel mah brain!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

There is such a thing as too much cake.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Hey Mr. Tamborine Man: play a song for me.


----------



## Thumper

I wish chocolate was calorie free...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> There is such a thing as too much cake.


you really shouldn't lie in the random statement thread


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I have the PERFECT storage container for excess cake...


----------



## DHammons

Look at the hairy buffalo
We know not where they go
But this you need to truly know
Where not to step and not to mow


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I have been gone way too long.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> I have been gone way too long.


I hear 'ya.....Me Too !!


----------



## tsilver

I watched Bill Maher last night.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Pandora is proof God loves music lovers


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

The sun streaming through my window is making me think that it is finally spring and yet it sneers and reminds me to question what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Michael Crane

Time for a nap!


----------



## cmg.sweet

zumba + chest cold = coughing fit


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Michael Crane said:


> Time for a nap!


Here-here !!!!


----------



## John Dax

The cake is not a lie.


----------



## Michael Crane

I have my Red Bull, the world is safe... for _now_.


----------



## DHammons

"Let them eat cake!" ~ Marie Antoinette  (Alright!! - We love you, Marie!)


----------



## john_a_karr

The Tao of Cake yields to the Zen of Cookies.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Valentine's Day is so romantic!


----------



## Jen Bluekissed

Sprinkles make everything taste better.  Well, except for anchovies.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

GREEN is such a friendly color.


----------



## Michael Crane

Brought two Red Bulls with me to work this morning.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Hydration, hydration, hydration!


----------



## Michael Crane

It's still cold enough in the morning that there are still patches of ice on the road/parking lots from the melting snow.


----------



## SJWrightAuthor

It's one hell of a day in the neighborhood, a hell of a day for neighbor. -- Eddie Murphy, playing Mr. Robinson on Saturday Night Live.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hey,whose samich is that?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's Wednesday.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

TACO TIME!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm holding a sleeping baby


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Please pass the jelly...


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'll have mine with butter


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sometimes there are just too many choices !


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

But, there is never enough chocolate...


----------



## gina1230

I would love a tall white chocolate mocha.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Daffodils are up !


----------



## Michael Crane

The snow is starting to melt!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I'm wearing a lovely flower in my hair!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

give me three steps mister...


----------



## Barbiedull

Soup is good food.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Samoas/Carmel De-lites are the BEST Girl Scout Cookies! MMMMMM!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I couldn't decide whether to lay out in the gorgeous, soul-warming sun or crawl under my blankets and take a nap.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I love mashed potatoes.


----------



## gina1230

My feet are cold.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I thought I had an oatmeal packet in my desk and I do not.


----------



## loonlover

We will have a dog that looks like a poodle again after a trip to the groomer.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Just realized I have a 3 day weekend. Yay gov't jobs!


----------



## geoffthomas

I just want to find the cheesecake.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I don't have a three day weekend


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> I don't have a three day weekend


I'm sorry to hear that!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Syria Says... said:


> I'm sorry to hear that!


It's OK, I'm taking a big bag of chocolate to celebrate at my desk!


----------



## gina1230

geoffthomas said:


> I just want to find the cheesecake.


I'll let you know if I find it, but I think it's lost in the Random Questions Thread.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I'm very tired now.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Rain makes the desert smell like perfume


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I ordered the entire season (re: 3 episodes) of the new Sherlock Holmes tv show last night


----------



## Michael Crane

Even at 7 in the morning, cheesecake sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

How did I get here?


----------



## geoffthomas

Have you asked your mother and father?


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Wait, I thought this was the random statement thread?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I absolutely SUCK at sleeping.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

John Fitch V said:


> I absolutely SUCK at sleeping.


Poor John is really having a rough morning....
(See the Good Morning Thread)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Michael Crane said:


> Even at 7 in the morning, cheesecake sounds like a good idea...


Cheesecake and Ragtime piano music makes the whole world perfect !!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

OH kayrud I gota dead phone!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Oh, Kayrud, Kayrud,


Spoiler



wherefart


 thou, Kayrud?


----------



## mamiller

"Do porcupines sell teapots?"


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

NapCat said:


> Rain makes the desert smell like perfume


I read "the dessert" and was confused.


----------



## lisarusczyk

Wet dead leaves smell like ferrets. Desert much different.


----------



## John Dax

I'm so very confused, but not terribly minding it so much.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I got gas and its not 5.00 a gallon...


----------



## Thayerphotos

TV is awesome again:

Justified (season 2)
Lights out
Glee (Yes Glee)
American Idol (yes that too)
Tosh.0
Attack of the show
NBC's entire Thursday night line up (Including Outsourced)
And The Simpsons

All hail TV and it's newest Golden Age


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I want a weather forecasting job, like, FO reelz!  

(Anyone know of any openings anywhere?)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

There are ants in my sugar.


----------



## mamiller

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> There are ants in my sugar.


How sweet.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> There are ants in my sugar.


Better than ants in your pants.


----------



## gina1230

I ate an apple.  I don't particularly like apples.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

When you slice cheesecake, the calories fall out !!!

Honest !!


----------



## loonlover

NapCat said:


> [size=8pt]When you slice cheesecake, the calories fall out !!!




Oh, if only I could believe you!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I stubbed my toe this morning


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Oatmeal is boring.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I've been working on my blog.


----------



## Michael Crane

It snowed... but nowhere near as bad as they said it would be.


----------



## mamiller

Where did the platypus go?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Can a platypus go anywhere gracefully?


----------



## John Dax

The cake is not a lie.


----------



## Thumper

Now I want cake...


----------



## mamiller

The platypus went for cake, and he moved ever so gracefully.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I have to to take my Fat Cat to the vet to get his cheek shaved/cleaned (there was an abscess event - more traumatic for me than him) tomorrow.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Syria Says... said:


> I have to to take my Fat Cat to the vet to get his cheek shaved/cleaned (there was an abscess event - more traumatic for me than him) tomorrow.


Good luck to you and Fat Cat


----------



## NapCat (retired)

All this talk.....cake, chocolate, FATcat ?(gasp)

........getting a little intimidated here.

'da NapCat (well maybe just a little bit FatCat (in girth, not finances.....'sigh))


----------



## John Dax

Now I want a nap.


----------



## ChadMck

I really wish Zombie Dolphins would stop swimming around in my floor waiting for an opportunity to bite my face.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

WTF! My kindle just randomly started updating itself.....


----------



## John Dax

Vampires are the new vampires.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My plan is working...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

JohnDax said:


> Now I want a nap.


NOW, you're talking....


----------



## John Dax

NapCat said:


> NOW, you're talking....


Now I AM going to take a nap. For about nine hours.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I love it when payday, tax returns and excess school loan money dates overlap.  

(Now to pay bills... *le sigh*)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Goldfinches go absolutely stupid over thistle seed !


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm taking the driver's test today


----------



## John Dax

I did not take any tests today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Blah.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Watching the ISS being built on live TV is incredible !!


----------



## loonlover

I need a haircut.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

And a real job.


----------



## Vagueness

loonlover said:


> Oh, if only I could believe you!


There are minus calories if cut and eaten standing up, honest.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Giggle....I was just trying to brush the "bug" off Vagueness' avatar !!


----------



## geoffthomas

John Galt is mysterious.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

NapCat said:


> Giggle....i was just trying to brush the "bug" off Vagueness' avatar !!


Me too!


----------



## Gabriela Popa

I have quit coffee (for a while...)
Gabriela


----------



## DHammons

My Twitter post: Lost a whole bag of tootsie rolls - found them unwrapped and buried in the litter box.


----------



## gina1230

I'm watching American Idol.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

DHammons said:


> My Twitter post: Lost a whole bag of tootsie rolls - found them unwrapped and buried in the litter box.


My Yorkie-Poo is a Cheeto factory (but not so much cheesy)


----------



## mamiller

Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The piano is dusty.


----------



## mamiller

The piano is out of tune.


----------



## John Dax

I'm waiting for Godot.


----------



## tsilver

My nose is itching.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Sounds seem louder when you're camping


----------



## NapCat (retired)

There is a lot of "romancing" going on in the cat herd....sure sign of Spring.


----------



## gina1230

My lawn is starting to turn green.


----------



## tsilver

Chocolate is calling my name


----------



## John Dax

Pizza wants to be free.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Black & White photography is more artistic...


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm

My website got hits from the US gov and the US military


----------



## Thumper

Headache.


----------



## mamiller

Who will clean the grill?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just trying one of the effects.


----------



## crebel

Thumper said:


> Headache.


Sorry.


----------



## gina1230

I need to fix supper.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sometimes I just open my mouth to change feet......sigh


----------



## cegrundler

I've got to get the dog to the groomer.


----------



## tsilver

I can blink rapidly or slowly.


----------



## gina1230

I'm still sleepy.


----------



## Chris Northern

If life were easy, everyone would do it.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My cat's breath smells like cat food.


----------



## mamiller

Ask yourself, "What would Christopher Columbus do?"


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I only work a half day today! YAY!


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm

My mom heard a disembodied voice say, "How come you can hear us?" the other night


----------



## jesscscott

I'm waiting for _South Park_ at 5pm.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm older than I look


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I'm retired....and I don't do nuthin'...

...................and I don't do that until afternoon !!


----------



## CCrooks

My dog loves drinking rainwater from an empty clay flower pot.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

"I'm an F18, Bro...with Tiger's blood."


----------



## NapCat (retired)

BarbraAnnino said:


> "I'm an F18, Bro...with Tiger's blood."


*Oh Puleeeze !!*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I waiting as fast as I can.....


----------



## BuddyGott

Damn, one of my beard hairs just fell into my bowl of cereal.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

NapCat said:


> *Oh Puleeeze !!*


Come on, that's the best celebrity break-down quote ever.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I have defeated this earthworm with my words. Imagine what I would have done with my fire breathing fists.


----------



## RichardDR

Is it really fair to title a new thread "Sick Puppy" and then talk about your dog being ill? I was looking for more of my kind of people there!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

RichardDR said:


> Is it really fair to title a new thread "Sick Puppy" and then talk about your dog being ill? I was looking for more of my kind of people there!


I thought it was another Charlie Sheen thread........


----------



## kindlequeen

I woke up with a really sore left hip.... not even thirty and I'm practically breaking my hips - while sleeping!!!!!  What's wrong with me?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's really late.


----------



## T.K.

My most common typo is the word 'firends' (friends).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

the humming birds returned yesterday !!


----------



## Michael Crane

Getting a chinchilla sometime within the next few months.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

If you're quick enough, you can see the ghosts.


----------



## geoffthomas

Jeff Hepple's new book Antebellum is held up for a re-write caused by a time-line problem.  Phooey. (just have to vent)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ravens are monogamous.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

The sky is up.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Dh has a low grade fever (99.7 degrees).  He is such a baby when he's sick


----------



## Michael Crane

Still sleepy... stoopid time change.


----------



## mamiller

Was Fred Flintstone real?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Looks like "Kitten Season" is here !!


----------



## tsilver

Sometimes it rains


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I think I'll sleep late tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Yesterday's leaf raking seems to have caught up with me.


----------



## gina1230

I think I'm getting sick . . . again.  Dang it.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I need another coffee.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I take my coffee intravenously


----------



## geoffthomas

I love Golden French Toast from Green Mountain coffee.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

mamiller said:


> Was Fred Flintstone real?


My dad looks like Fred Flinstone


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A grand piano is magical, even when not being played


----------



## Michael Crane

Spring is here... time to stock up on the allergy medication.


----------



## Lee Sinclair

It's raining right now as I'm typing this and it was raining when tsilver posted "Sometimes it rains" and it's probably raining while you're reading this because it rains a lot here.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

tiny dogs are actually expensive to take to the vet.


----------



## tsilver

It's not raining today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I'm not a huge fan of bad weather.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

It's not spring to me until I see Robins.


----------



## tsilver

Fall is my favorite season.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> It's not spring to me until I see Robins.



It is not Autumn here until we see the Robins....


----------



## Cathymw

There are times I can't stand having female friends. At least not a large group of female friends. The girl dynamics are freaking annoying sometimes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Retirement can really be exhausting !!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have had a headache every day this week.


Spoiler



I'm thinking it's time to go back to the dr and get another perscription that won't work


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Green eggs and Ham. And Now!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Lee Sinclair

Today I cut my hair and my finger, one on purpose, one not.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

NapCat said:


> It is not Autumn here until we see the Robins....


I wonder if we see the same Robins...


----------



## kindlequeen

Lee, sorry you accidentally cut your hair.... that could be painful!

If I had a billion dollars (not a million because that doesn't even get you a "nice" house in these parts) I would go to Japan to help rescue the abandoned animals.  Too sad.


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## geoffthomas

Being a contractor to the federal government, I had my work space moved yesterday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Potluck at work today and I decided to boycott it. Who need food poisoning?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Coral Moore

It is *way* too nice a day to be inside working.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Michael Crane said:


> I'm ready for a nap.


Right On !!


----------



## Lee Sinclair

kindlequeen said:


> Lee, sorry you accidentally cut your hair.... that could be painful!


It was a terrible accident and it'll probably take me a month to recover from it.

Today's randomette: I won $3 in the lottery and found a nickel, so I'm planning on retiring ...but only for the evening.


----------



## Michael Crane

Somewhere, Monday is laughing at me.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

If they dog upstairs doesn't stop running around, I'll  . . . I'll, well I'll right something nasty as a random statement.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## John Dax

Online Scrabble doesn't allow me to routinely make up my own words. I'm increasingly doing this in off-line conversations to satisfy that need.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Or maybe i'll write something nasty. Lol


----------



## NapCat (retired)

May the developer of the "Easy Open" packages, develop arthritis young !!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Snow on the windshield this morning and I decided to drive blind.   Just kidding. I'm blind already, so it doesn't much matter.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

it's a beautiful day and I'm stuck inside since the roofers are working on our roof (and I'm the only one home)


----------



## geoffthomas

I have nothing to say.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Sometimes you kick; sometimes you get kicked.


----------



## Jen Bluekissed

Cadbury eggs rock.


----------



## tsilver

I hope Nessie is real.


----------



## Jen Bluekissed

Oooh, me too.  I want pictures.  They would go nicely with my stuffed Jackalope.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

“Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.”


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I'm trying REALLY hard NOT to get sick. *wills self away from precipice of flu*    (<-- That's not anger, that's a face of intense concentration. It's mah willpower face!)


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Feel better Syria!


----------



## Rick Chesler

It's whale watching season!


----------



## D/W

"Sometimes people let the same problem make them miserable for years when they could just say, 'So what.' " 

— Andy Warhol


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm cleaning out my amazon book acct.  DH is going to use the K2 and I don't want him to accidently run across some of the more "adult" books that I downloaded (I went thru that phase where you downloaded everything simply b/c it was free)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Be healthy and Feel better Syria because health is a natural state the disease is not.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It is difficult trying to be grateful for an income that generates THAT much tax........sigh !


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> Be healthy and Feel better Syria because health is a natural state the disease is not.





Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> Feel better Syria!


Thanks, guys! I've made it an entire week and I'm not quite at Death's door...more like in his cul de sac and trying to u-turn it out of the neighborhood...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Let us try to avoid living in the past or future. Because:
"Past is a history; future is a mystery.
Present is a gift. That's why we call it present."

Be well, be happy everyone.


----------



## Lee Sinclair

It's a taxing day--gotta get off the computer and get it done.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I'm always out of water.


----------



## JRMurdock

I have "Whopper" Robin Eggs! WOO WOO!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Japan's HTV-2 cargo module is departing from the ISS today


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

An evil sock monkey is harassing me...


----------



## Michael Crane

Sady, today isn't Friday, although it might be if I tell myself that it is over and over again.


----------



## JRMurdock

I COULDA HAD A V8!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Life is good !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Make hay while the sun shines!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I caught DD standing on the 10 month old I was babysitting (I got her off and he wasn't hurt.  He got her back later by pulling her hair)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"...The ornament of a house is the friends who frequent it..."

~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## tsilver

I like to sing


----------



## Valmore Daniels

The world is yours.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

A smile is priceless.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Size 13 shoes are gross !


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Raise yourself so high; God asks your opinion to decide your destination.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Casa Ole green sauce rocks!


----------



## John Dax

Books are awesome.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

If it's too loud, you're too old.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ragtime piano music & cheesecake can solve ANY problem !!


----------



## tsilver

The sage in bloom is like perfume


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I wish this wind would stop!


----------



## Michael Crane

I should've brought two Red Bulls with me today instead of just one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Lovely Day !!


----------



## CocoaDragonfly

I'm going to eat the last slice of pizza.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

"You may be only one person in the world, but you may also be the world to one person."


----------



## John Dax

I choose cake.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I am so sleepy, even though I've only been up less than 3 hours.


----------



## mamiller

Roof tiles on the ground. Bummer.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A large male peacock just strolled past the window......being stalked by three very confused sparrow-hunting cats !!


----------



## geoffthomas

It did not rain today (here).


----------



## Michael Crane

I love Fridays and Red Bulls.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Magnets are NOT miracles.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I just had the worst "loaded" french fries in my life.  If you can see the fries for the ranch and bacon, you don't have enough ranch or bacon


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Google auto-suggestions are sometimes highly amusing.


----------



## John Dax

I still choose cake.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Saturday is here.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I want a marshmallow.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Global warming...my patooy !!....

..................._.FROST _on the Iris this morning !!


----------



## John Dax

My brain hurts.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ice Cream makes brains hurt.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

JPStarr said:


> Why are three ways to spell 'two' and two ways to spell 'one'?


There is one way to spell "zero."


----------



## John Dax

I need ice cream now.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Crickets are singing tonight....cool !


----------



## kindlequeen

reading a blurb on vitamins and it mentioned k2.... took me a second to realize they weren't talking about the kindle!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I am going to start potty training DD today (and am worried she's not ready)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

This tea tastes funny...


----------



## geoffthomas

I need to see the sun.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

All my clothes are shrinking.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

What makes something silly?


----------



## TheCollective

Ugh. Allergies.


----------



## JETaylor

"You'd like the Pampered Chef round stone? ...  Oh my!  I'm sorry ma'am, but my toaster oven is on fire, can I get that order after I put out the flames?"


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

On my tea cup are a morose sheep and the words "Ohne dich ist alles doof."


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Can't quite get the trees right...


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

My air conditioner is running! Yippee!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

They are remodeling SMITH'S.....can't find a thing !!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

On my coffee table lies a copy of Bill Keaggy's "Milk, Eggs, Vodka: Grocery Lists Lost and Found."


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

morning sickness is really bad in the morning


----------



## JETaylor

"You can't train stupid."  

Funniest line I heard all day.


----------



## geoffthomas

I can no longer find black jelly beans in the stores.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

This chicken tastes delicious!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm ready for some blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Not far now.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I went to the OKC Redhawks game last night, and they won.


----------



## John Dax

I have no idea what's for dinner.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My cat's breath smells like cat food.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I feel some Harry Potter coming on.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I has a sleepy. Zzzzzzzzz...


----------



## geoffthomas

I really enjoy KB.


----------



## loonlover

Electricity is so nice.


----------



## MaryKingsley

I like eggs.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I put some new nautical sleep screens on my K3 today....


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

MaryKingsley said:


> I like eggs.


I can no longer stand the smell of eggs cooking


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I think the medication is starting to work.


----------



## geoffthomas

I hate weeds.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> I hate weeds.


You mean "Native Grasses" ? I have many varieties "on display".


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

NapCat said:


> You mean "Native Grasses" ? I have many varieties "on display".


That's a very positive outlook.


----------



## Mark Adair

Earth Day and Good Friday on the same day...must mean something


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Cleaning my room literally pays.  I found 11 bucks so far so going to lunch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

When will gas prices stop going up!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I hate flies !!


----------



## JETaylor

Almost the end of April and I woke to white stuff on the ground.  WTF mate?  Where is the warm spring weather?


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Wish the weather would clear up.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I've been away too long!


----------



## rayhensley

That Abraham-Hicks is way COOL


----------



## Michael Crane

Even after a Red Bull and some coffee, I'm still tired!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's not Friday yet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The problem with troubleshooting is that trouble shoots back.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Why it rains only in winter in N.California, bay area?


----------



## Tara Maya

Things babies like to put in their mouths: toy cars, pennies, day-old cheerios from the crack in the couch.
Things babies do NOT like to put in their mouths: anything you try to feed them.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Tara Maya said:


> Things babies like to put in their mouths: toy cars, pennies, day-old cheerios from the crack in the couch.
> Things babies do NOT like to put in their mouths: anything you try to feed them.


Don't forget meds. Babies don't want to put meds in their mouths (and mine didn't like pacifiers)


----------



## Colette Duke

Cadbury creme eggs should be sold year round.


----------



## rayhensley

Just a few more posts and I'll start writing.


----------



## MaryKingsley

Overheard at the library:  "I finally filed charges against the president and Mexico today."


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I wish "Firefly" hadn't been cancelled.


----------



## Colette Duke

When there is carpet available, a dog will not throw up on an easy-to-clean surface.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My ankle hurts.


----------



## hamerfan

I hate waiting for the brown truck.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My cat is fat.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have 2 toddlers watching Blues Clues in my living room


----------



## Colette Duke

It's raining again, and I'm soggy.


----------



## rayhensley

It's like putting your whole FACE in the dip.


----------



## Colette Duke

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I have 2 toddlers watching Blues Clues in my living room


I miss Steve.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Syria Says... said:


> My cat is fat.


NapCat is fat.....sigh


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Why it is dark at night! LOL


----------



## gina1230

Time for me to go to bed.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

OMG my 4 yr old wakes up every single night, several times... kill me.

Dawn


----------



## Colette Duke

I wonder what MilkBones taste like but am not brave enough to try one.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

It's as if you don't WANT me to have any of your chocolate. *sad face*


----------



## rayhensley

Sometimes life feels really good.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I really should sleep more.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Today is Friday ... Yay!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Tomorrow is Saturday....yeah yeah !!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I received mail belonging to someone up the street.


----------



## rayhensley

Apparently, some people can live off of beer.


----------



## Colette Duke

Fish are pretty.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

The fax machine is haunted.


----------



## Elizabeth Brown

I miss LOST.


----------



## crebel

I need a vacation after my vacation.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

There are more plastic flamingos in the U.S, than real ones!


----------



## rayhensley

I'm waiting for the 3rd X-Files movie.


----------



## Colette Duke

I'm wearing a necklace made of paperclips that my daughter made for me.


----------



## Elizabeth Brown

It's going to rain on our vacation in Kauai next week.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm eating Doritos that I smuggled into the house (and hide from DH and his high blood pressure)


----------



## gina1230

More wind tomorrow.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I am watching The Lost Boys for the first time ever, and the hair is _cramazing_ (ohhhhh, the '80s).


----------



## lonestar

There's never enough chocolate.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's like someone is piercing my foot with hundreds of needles.


----------



## Colette Duke

My new amaryllis bloomed, and this one's red, so it shall be allowed to live.


----------



## rayhensley

I'll use the bathroom after I do that *INFINITY Game - Word Association*.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"...Meanwhile, back at the ranch..."


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

The last piece of cake is mine.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I think I may have killed my Plumeria Plant


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'fridge died.  Off to Sears. . . .


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lucky charms time


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Achoo !!


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Achoo !!


God Bless You!


----------



## Colette Duke

My teacup is empty.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

why am I so sleepy?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> why am I so sleepy?


Because you ate too much.


----------



## Elizabeth Brown

It's happy hour at Starbucks! Enjoying my half-off frappy!


----------



## Teresa Morgan

I wish they wouldn't 'improve' literature when they film it, like Pillars of the Earth.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I have a healthy appreciation for espresso-infused vodka.


----------



## rayhensley

I just learned that, according to Quantum Physics, we're shifting into parallel realities of our choosing via thoughts and emotions, billions of times a second.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The total string tension in a concert grand piano is close to Thirty Tons!


----------



## Liv James

Overheard: "If you're not at the table, you're part of the meal."


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sternocleidomastiod.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

This is the age of being silly.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Lo Pan is looking for a girl with green eyes.


----------



## crebel

95 degrees with a heat index of 102 is not my idea of Spring in Iowa.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My cat is fat.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

nom nom caffeine


----------



## John Dax

My cat may or may not exist.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

rayhensley said:


> I just learned that, according to Quantum Physics, we're shifting into parallel realities of our choosing via thoughts and emotions, billions of times a second.


(Dean Koontz has a fantastic novel on that: _From the Corner of His Eye_.)

I have a Smurf button attached to my backpack.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My medicine is making me sick.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I hate driving.  I always feel like puking afterwards.


----------



## Colette Duke

JohnDax said:


> My cat may or may not exist.


JohnDax, a.k.a. Schrodinger.


----------



## rayhensley

Mad About You is petty good.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Zombie cupcake tshirt


----------



## NapCat (retired)

past 24 hours in Amargosa Valley, Nevada:

low temperature: 37
high temperature: 97

sheesh !!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I wish _I_ lived on a yellow submarine...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Apparently green beans give my dog really bad gas. Really smelly kind and my dog follows me around the house.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

NapCat said:


> past 24 hours in Amargosa Valley, Nevada:
> 
> low temperature: 37
> high temperature: 97
> 
> sheesh !!


Know how u feel.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Waiting for the day to walk in plane without removing my shoes for security check.


----------



## loonlover

Thunderstorm watch again tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

STOP IT !! giggle


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I'd like to see Australia.


----------



## rayhensley

I'm tempted to watch Avatar: Airbender.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

rayhensley said:


> I'm tempted to watch Avatar: Airbender.


I don't think that's a good idea...


----------



## Colette Duke

My son rode his dirt bike on the lawn and killed the dandelions but not the grass.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I has a sleepy.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am glad it is Friday.


----------



## Colette Duke

geoffthomas said:


> I am glad it is Friday.


OMG, it's Friday? OMG, it's Friday!


----------



## geoffthomas

And, if we are lucky, tomorrow will be Saturday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Colette Duke said:


> OMG, it's Friday? OMG, it's Friday!


Yes. It's Friday. Friday the 13th! Bwahahahaha


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I could really go for a margarita...


----------



## Colette Duke

Friday the 13th and a margarita! Woo hoo!

(Whoops, originally typed "Woo ho," which would belong on an entirely different thread.)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Colette Duke said:


> Friday the 13th and a margarita! Woo hoo!
> 
> (Whoops, originally typed "Woo ho," which would belong on an entirely different thread.)


You gave me the LOLz...


----------



## Colette Duke

Syria Says... said:


> You gave me the LOLz...


Wait till you see me _before_ I've had my coffee.


----------



## tsilver

Watch out.  I'm gonna sneeze.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I'm eating pumpkins seeds, and I like them.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Any day I wake up above ground is a good day indeed.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I need more water...


----------



## geoffthomas

I am getting tired of the rain.


----------



## Colette Duke

I am not getting tired of looking at the pooch in Geoff Thomas's avatar.


----------



## rayhensley

Back in my day it was "Blame it on the rain." Now it's "Blame it on the alcohol".


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tsilver said:


> Watch out. I'm gonna sneeze.


It's OK if allergy is the cause for sneeze.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Wind in the trees sounds like the ocean...........


----------



## kaotickitten

Keanu Reeves was hot five years ago


----------



## GBard

Just because I'm obsessive-compulsive doesn't mean I'm not having a good time.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Nothing matters but the weekend from a Tuesday point-of-view.


----------



## Michael Crane

Wake me up when Spring is over (friggen' allergies!).


----------



## jabeard

Perpendicular vectors are independent.


----------



## AnnetteL

Thought my oven was broken yesterday when I turned it onto self-cleaning mode and it shut off completely afterward--nope, just a tripped circuit breaker. PHEW.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A closed mouth gathers no feet !!


----------



## Colette Duke

My dog is terrified of staplers.


----------



## John Dax

My stapler is terrified of anthropomorphism.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

John's stapler has cute eyes....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I find the word 'insipid' insipid.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I personally don"t care what you see in that photo ,it is not my fault...


----------



## jabeard

Really what the world needs is more salt water taffy.


----------



## Michael Crane

Since hearing _Helter Skelter_ by the Beatles this morning, I can't get the song out of my head--not that that's a bad thing!


----------



## jabeard

Our biological containment hoods need about a half-meter more space on the side.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Remember Timmy look but don't touch.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Remember TOMMY ?  Touch, but don't look...


----------



## Elizabeth Brown

We (The A's) _will_ get back in first place!


----------



## tsilver

A booger is a terrible social flaw


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

it's raining (again)


----------



## geoffthomas

There WILL be spaghetti.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> There WILL be spaghetti.


Ohhh. . . .that sounds good. . . . .I think I just decided what I'm having for dinner.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> There WILL be spaghetti.


----------



## John Dax

Too many books, too little time.


----------



## rayhensley

Who took my stapler?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Someone keeps moving my chair.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Buy a heavier chair or nail it to the floor.


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm so glad I get to take Friday off.


----------



## spotsmom

What is NetHugs.com and why doesn't my spam filter get rid of them altogether?


----------



## rayhensley

Motivation is when your dreams put on work clothes. _ ~Author Unknown_


----------



## geoffthomas

There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch!

Bears repeating.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Why did common sense pack its bags and leave the U.S.A.?
Is it something we said?


----------



## balaspa

I can afford my current lifestyle as long as I never eat or need gas.


----------



## tsilver

This little piggie had none


----------



## spotsmom

Dressing up is for the birds.


----------



## EGranfors

We've had May Gray and June Gloom in Southern California so what is July going to bring?  We all know it's the July Fry.


----------



## spotsmom

I never fried in S. California, but I did bake.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"...Sometimes, a shortcut is the fastest way to a place you did not want to be..."


----------



## spotsmom

"Shortcuts make long delays".  Bilbo Baggins


----------



## rayhensley

One does not simply walk into Mordor....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

“...Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover...”

                                                              ~Mark Twain


----------



## spotsmom

"It's all about money".  -  Denny Crane


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

It's all about love and romance - me


----------



## spotsmom

There is a mourning dove nesting in our tree.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The botanical name of the chocolate plant is Theobramba cacao, which means "Food of the Gods."


----------



## spotsmom

The squaw of the hippopotamus is equal to the sum of the square of the other two hides.


----------



## geoffthomas

Badges?......We don't need no stinking badges!


----------



## spotsmom

If you shoot a sage rat, will two more replace it?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Oregon is a really bad place to live if you are a sage rat...


----------



## spotsmom

Miniature donkeys are nearly as much fun as goats.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

With so much scientific advancement in every field, we are not able to shake the tribal mentality of killing people in the name of religion.


----------



## spotsmom

One earth, one people.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"The universe is full of magical things, patiently waiting for our wits to grow sharper."

~ Eden Phillpotts


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's raining out.


----------



## spotsmom

Sky is blue, hammock is waiting, day off.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I just finished watching _Salt_ with Angelina Jolie and liked it.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

A storm is brewing


----------



## spotsmom

Over the desert, the night stills


----------



## anne_holly

Steve, the dude from _Blue's Clues_, had some pretty immaculate hands and finger nails - I suspect manicures.


----------



## Amy Corwin

We have baby turtles in our pond!
I'm so excited I can't stand myself (and neither can anyone else) ROFL


----------



## vikingwarrior22

God bless America!


----------



## Robert Clear

The word 'buffalo' is supposed to be pronounced with a silent 'b'.


----------



## geoffthomas

There was a wonderful KB Wednesday Night Chat last night.


----------



## spotsmom

It's hard to be at work when it's so nice outside.


----------



## geoffthomas

Nice is relative, but relatives are not always nice.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Mosquitoes suck!


----------



## spotsmom

There are some strange people around here, but most will be gone by Labor Day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

There are some strange people around here....they don't leave.....sigh


----------



## Michael Crane

It's not July 17th yet... sigh.


----------



## geoffthomas

There are indeed some strange people.


----------



## AnnetteL

Turns out summer vacation rocks when the kids are eager to earn extra money to buy things. The house is going to be so clean . . .


----------



## spotsmom

If you're going to get a flat tire, have it go flat in your own yard.


----------



## geoffthomas

I look forward to the fireworks (on the 4th, not in the office).


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my innie is slowly turning into an outie (I'm talking belly button)


----------



## spotsmom

A three day weekend can improve work attitudes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"...Always strive to excel, but only on weekends..."  

                                            ~Richard Rorty


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

It is bad when you bang your head against a wall, and worse when the wall bangs back.

(so, I am avoiding walls for a while...    )


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Margarita time!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

She wrote a long letter on a short piece of paper.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

All she wants to do is dance, dance, dance.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

"All of us are born with HEALTH and LOVE."


----------



## spotsmom

Animal shelters become quite full after the 4th of July.


----------



## tsilver

someone wasn't watching


----------



## spotsmom

Someone wasn't watching and all the chickens got out.


----------



## gina1230

I had chicken for supper.


----------



## spotsmom

Ah, that's where they went!


----------



## spotsmom

Jello is not any good without whipped cream.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm sleepy


----------



## spotsmom

Hammocks are ideal for Kindle reading.


----------



## tsilver

Plan on getting old but don't plan on getting arthritis.


----------



## spotsmom

Weekends are way too short.


----------



## gina1230

You can say that again.


----------



## spotsmom

Some people believe that Earth is the center of the universe.


----------



## D/W

Some people believe that _they_ are the center of the universe.


----------



## spotsmom

Unfortunately that is true!!


----------



## RobertY

Do not drop trees across power lines.


----------



## tsilver

Look before you leap


----------



## spotsmom

Do not trust a horse not to get into trouble.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

hives are developing only on my scalp and ear lobe...exactly where the kitten attacked me


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Put de lime in de coconut, and drink 'em both up.


----------



## D/W

It's a wonderful world.


----------



## tsilver

ooga booga means something somewhere


----------



## John Dax

Random statements are random.


----------



## geoffthomas

There is meaning there somewhere.


----------



## spotsmom

Mondays should be banned.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Is it a bad thing that I'm dancing to the theme to the $25,000 Pyramid


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Several servings of Cheez-It equates to a regular meal. That's biblical, even in the red words.


----------



## spotsmom

Avoiding the All Star Game when voted in should result in a cut in pay.


----------



## D/W

What goes up must come down.


----------



## spotsmom

Spinning wheels ought to go round


----------



## tsilver

something can be round and flat


----------



## spotsmom

I want to retire-NOW.


----------



## D/W

spotsmom said:


> Spinning wheels ought to go round


....Talking about your troubles it's a crying sin


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It is a lovely evening tonight !!


----------



## spotsmom

It's always a lovely evening when the horses come back to the barn by themselves!


----------



## geoffthomas

There is a lot of fun being had in the Wednesday and Saturday night chats.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

I use Windex for more than just windows.


----------



## tsilver

"Good" people often seem unhappy.


----------



## spotsmom

The effectiveness of a decision is directly proportional to the number of people making the decision.


----------



## lonestar

It wasn't me.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## spotsmom

Never try to argue with irrational people.


----------



## telracs

thursday nights are a good time for random chats


----------



## spotsmom

Chats are well good things!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Life is what you make it.


----------



## D/W

A brand-new day awaits!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Hot! Hot!


----------



## geoffthomas

There IS meaning in life.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

When you wake, plug yourself into the nearest socket and you'll buzz all day


----------



## lonestar

Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

What other people think of me is none of my business.


----------



## telracs

what i think of other people is none of their business.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DD is not enjoying her "nap"


----------



## spotsmom

You can lead a horticulture, but you can't make her think. (thanks, Scarlet, I love this)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

enculturated ?


----------



## tsilver

deculturefied?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Why do we always slip into past or future rather than living in the present?


----------



## spotsmom

Under useless?


----------



## tsilver

Life is a riddle


----------



## spotsmom

I made a question back there when it should have been a statement.


----------



## gina1230

Oopsy daisy.


----------



## spotsmom

A thing of beauty is a joy forever.


----------



## D/W

From my fortune cookie tonight:  "Don't build your happiness on other's sorrow."


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"...Good writing makes happy readers..."

~Paul Anthony


----------



## tsilver

To err is natural


----------



## SJWrightAuthor

Squids can have eyes the size of a volleyball.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm wearing a hoodie in the middle of July! (Eastern Shore MD on the Chesapeake Bay)


----------



## spotsmom

To err is human, to really screw things up requires a consultant.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Lightning is frightening.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

throwing up is bad.  Throwing up while on vacation is worse.


----------



## tsilver

Being old can be a pain


----------



## geoffthomas

Chocolate ice cream makes most things better.


----------



## D/W

When you're smiling, the whole world smiles with you.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Persist, be patient and persevere.


----------



## tsilver

everything's coming up roses


----------



## geoffthomas

I cannot find my rubber duckie!


----------



## Selah March

Maple walnut fudge is the food of the gods.


----------



## Meb Bryant

I'm on the cusp of greatness, or the edge of insanity.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tsilver said:


> Being old can be a pain


What happened to old is gold!


----------



## geoffthomas

Summer makes us appreciate cold.


----------



## D/W

Good things come to those who wait patiently and think positively.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

We never really grow up, we only learn how to act in public.


----------



## tsilver

diarrhea can be a catastrophe


----------



## anne_holly

A winky emoticon rarely takes the aggressive out of passive aggressive.


----------



## spotsmom

Some of us never learn how to act in public (or in some Kindle Board forums, for that matter).


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Some of us never learn to act, just stay as ourselves.


----------



## Michael Crane

It's hot outside, and I'm going to say it even if it's not breaking news.


----------



## tsilver

The rude people you run into in New York City are tourists.


----------



## spotsmom

Real heroes are around us every day.


----------



## geoffthomas

You don't appreciate having to work until you are asked to stop coming.


----------



## D/W

Tell someone you love them.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I thought I wanted a career. Turns out I just wanted paychecks.


----------



## spotsmom

I thought I had a career, but I was really just in it for the health insurance.


----------



## geoffthomas

I need to understand the modern definition of "a career".


----------



## Nick Wastnage

You can never say never and nothing is forever.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Satan called. He wants his weather back.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

This one goes out to all the kindle lovers ...


----------



## tsilver

Kindle lovers like to hide out


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I wish people would talk louder at the drive thru speaker. Not only can I hear people voices....I can hear the roaring engine of the giant truck people drive in my area

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)

You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to skydive twice.


----------



## spotsmom

A good horse comes home by himself.


----------



## Lyndl

It's life Jim, but not as we know it


----------



## tsilver

"Oy vey" says it perfectly


----------



## geoffthomas

There will be more heat than I care for tomorrow.


----------



## crebel

I'm melting.


----------



## tsilver

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## gina1230

I've forgotten what rain smells like.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Oh, Lucy Fur! Chairman of Brute Fruits and Author of Fruit Truths. How come we haven't met Be-fur?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

There's a fine line between cuddling and holding someone down so they can't get away.


----------



## geoffthomas

Weeds grow anywhere.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I have no weeds....but I do have a lovely botanical garden of "native grasses"


----------



## tsilver

Let the world enjoy wonderful you


----------



## D/W

tsilver, your book covers always make me smile.


----------



## tsilver

My wonderful friend Jim Chambers, (also a member of the Kindle Boards) is the power behind my throne.  He used stock photos which you can purchase online.  I don't have the technical knowledge that he has.  You can get free photos and photos at various prices of almost any subject your book is about.  Jim put the covers in my signature also.


----------



## telracs

new motto:

"life's too short to argue with stupid people"


Spoiler



and most people (including myself) are stupid at one time or another


----------



## spotsmom

You can't have a rational conversation with an unrational person.


----------



## tsilver

I like odd people.


----------



## Irving

I LOVE grilled cheese sandwiches!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I like funny people.


----------



## spotsmom

Letting the Virginia eaglets go today is a major thrill.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## spotsmom

"Leaders are like eagles. They don't flock, you find them one at a time." [Shihouin]


----------



## tsilver

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts


----------



## Elijah Joon

"I like dem french-fried potaters, mm-hmm..."


----------



## spotsmom

It's hammock time!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

It is Guiness time.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It's Nap Time !!


----------



## D/W

tsilver said:


> I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts


I have some limes.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Now I can't stop singing,  "Put your lime in the coconut."

Meb


----------



## D/W

Meb Bryant said:


> Now I can't stop singing, "Put your lime in the coconut."
> 
> Meb


So sorry, Meb. The same thing happened to me after I posted that.


----------



## Meb Bryant

DreamWeaver,

Have you considered a duet partner? My singing resembles the sounds of a mating whale in very cold water.
But, if you can carry the tune, I can be backup.

Meb


----------



## traceya

Life is only complicated if you let it be.


----------



## D/W

Meb Bryant said:


> Have you considered a duet partner? My singing resembles the sounds of a mating whale in very cold water.
> But, if you can carry the tune, I can be backup.
> 
> Meb


 I can carry a tune, but I often having difficulty remembering lyrics. "I said doctor...."


----------



## geoffthomas

I am wondering if you can carry the "falsetto(?)" that goes right there.


----------



## geoffthomas

I want you to know that a tune comes into my head every time I see a post from you ..... (can you guess which one?)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have the Wonder Pets theme song stuck in my head


----------



## tsilver

She'll be coming around the mountain.


----------



## D/W

geoffthomas said:


> I want you to know that a tune comes into my head every time I see a post from you ..... (can you guess which one?)


"Mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy"?


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

geoffthomas said:


> I want you to know that a tune comes into my head every time I see a post from you ..... (can you guess which one?)


Thanks, now I've got it in my head!


----------



## tsilver

You go to my head and you linger like a haunting refrain


----------



## Michael Crane

Mondays are much easier to deal with if you have Red Bull.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.


----------



## tsilver

Am I more related to trees or bugs?


----------



## D/W

A watched pot never boils.


----------



## tsilver

I wonder sometimes about all the wonderful things I could create if I had the right kind of brain.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Nothing is for ever.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Life is what you make it.


----------



## tsilver

I wonder who said that first


----------



## D/W

Dream big.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

*Go Cowboys!!*


----------



## tsilver

Go Indians


----------



## D/W

Go, dragonflies! _(Hey, it's the "random statement thread." It doesn't need to make sense.)_


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'm feeling guilty about something I shouldn't feel guilty about.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

You're never too old to learn something stupid.


----------



## geoffthomas

A good beer is special.


----------



## tsilver

a lousy beer is good for something too


----------



## Lyndl

If I was a man, I would have Man-Flu right now


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Persist, persuade and be patient.


----------



## geoffthomas

persistence pays.


----------



## tsilver

taking a tantrum pays sometimes


----------



## AnnetteL

Chocolate chips: breakfast of champions.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I want cheesecake (and since I have some in the fridge, I think I'll get a slice)


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Night follows day, no lie.


----------



## geoffthomas

Night is a good thing, especially after a hard day.


----------



## rayhensley

There's an audience for every book. *Your *book. Find'em!


----------



## tsilver

Tie me kangaroo down boys.


----------



## loonlover

An elephant is a really big animal.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.


----------



## tsilver

No man is an island.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

We are all islands in a common sea.


----------



## tsilver

Killers get away with murder


----------



## tsilver

roosters make a lot of noise


----------



## Meb Bryant

Random fact: I have two roosters as pets! They DO make strange noises.

Meb


----------



## kaotickitten

yorkies are timy animals


----------



## tsilver

some people have never had a pet


----------



## geoffthomas

Some people should never be allowed to have pets.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I have a Yorkie-poo


----------



## tsilver

I have a sweet tooth


----------



## rayhensley

There's only one way to get into Mordor.

Bears with Laser beam eyeballs.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I did it all for the nookie.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Doggies love green beans. Nom nom

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

I believe that customer support doesn't.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~A bus station is where a bus stops. 
~A train station is where a train stops. 

...............On my desk, I have a work station.........


----------



## tsilver

Feet are not exactly lovely


----------



## Nick Wastnage

A man's best friend?


----------



## Grace Elliot

Dont you just HATE slow internet connections!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I've got nothing...


----------



## tsilver

Some people like junk mail.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

NapCat said:


> To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.


Very true. I love it.


----------



## geoffthomas

I randomly insert statements into this thread.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Too many words, too long sentences, result - bad writing.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I miss sleep. 28 hours.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilver

Look it up on Google


----------



## rayhensley

12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

C'est la vie.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Is a Meerkat's kitten called a Mitten?


----------



## tsilver

Even the meerkat mommy doesn't know.


----------



## NSRob

It took several years for Agatha Christie to have her first novel, The Mysterious Affair at Styles published.


----------



## tsilver

That is something to ponder.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think the mess in my room migrated to the opposite wall
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Meb Bryant

When's the last time you looked in the attic?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I need to find the attic before I can look into it. No need for way over a year.


----------



## tsilver

monsters live in attics and basements


----------



## rayhensley

"Success is the good fortune that comes from aspiration, desperation, perspiration and inspiration."--Evan Esar


----------



## gina1230

I should be reading sleeping.


----------



## tsilver

You should be eating a brownie


----------



## geoffthomas

I need another weekend - now.


----------



## I love books

Life is an adventure!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

We give a lot without losing when we share love, compassion and happiness.


----------



## tsilver

If you want to know what another person is thinking/feeling, go to a private place and imitate that person's facial expression.


----------



## Annalog

rayhensley said:


> 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily.


I was given the wrong newborn when I was in the hospital; I gave him back and asked for my daughter instead.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I only...________(fill in the blank)


----------



## tsilver

Brianna not only _______ .  She also does _________


----------



## hakimast

Don't kill praying mantises. (Manti?) They're endangered!


----------



## tsilver

they better pray a little harder


----------



## geoffthomas

I enjoy having my garden visited by praying mantis.


----------



## vwkitten

I would enjoy having my garden visited by plants!!


----------



## tsilver

venus fly traps and whooping willow trees will give your garden a delightful ambience.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I love summer sun.


----------



## geoffthomas

I actually have too many watermelons growing.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

37 days until "Walter Weather"


----------



## Michael Crane

It's only 12 in the afternoon, even though it feels much later than that.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

Maybe I'll eat Italian today.


----------



## tsilver

A Brazilian might taste good also


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I'm already done packing.


----------



## rayhensley

_"Everybody wants to be somebody;
nobody wants to grow."_
-Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## tsilver

flies are  so persistent


----------



## spotsmom

There is a lot to be said for a platter of fresh southern vegetables and a tall glass of sweet tea.


----------



## MindAttic

My dog still tries to eat bees, even after a few stingers to the kisser.


----------



## JFHilborne

TGIF


----------



## tsilver

I've got sixpence


----------



## Vegas_Asian

not a techy. i just read the user manuals and use google. **tear**


----------



## rayhensley

_Half of the failures in life come from pulling one's horse when he is leaping._
Thomas Hood


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm trying to stay afloat.


----------



## tsilver

I'm trying to keep it real


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I HATE MY MOM'S PANDIGITAL NOVEL!!!!!
I just want ur firmware to update. **face plants on tile**
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rayhensley

Walked by my dream home last night


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Stupid Chik Fil A is stupid closed on stupid Sundays.


----------



## tsilver

I floated over the rainbow and was dumped head first into a pile of mud.


----------



## tsilver

I think BowlOfCherries made up that illness so she could eat more cookies.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I'm waiting as fast as I can !


----------



## spotsmom

Short cuts make long delays


----------



## tsilver

eat your dessert first


----------



## Valmore Daniels

You can have your dessert in the desert if you like.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

You have to eat ice cream really fast in the desert.


----------



## tsilver

You'd feel cool in the dessert with ice cream on your head.


----------



## rayhensley

Once the itch of literature comes over a man, nothing can scratch it but a pen.
_Samuel Lover _


----------



## tsilver

When you're too sleepy to scratch an itch, go to bed.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

29 days to "Walter Weather".


----------



## spotsmom

The Atlantic ocean feels like a salty bathtub.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I'm moving on Friday.


----------



## tsilver

Sometimes I feel like a motherless child.


----------



## geoffthomas

At least you a not a boy named Sue.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The only exercise I get is jumping to conclusions.


----------



## tsilver

Sometimes shouting an expletive is very satisfying


----------



## spotsmom

There's no place like home, Toto.


----------



## Michael Crane

How we survived this crazy, lost weekend--I'll never know.


----------



## tsilver

I like to laugh.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

If I don't get to eat lunch soon, I may not make it...


----------



## tsilver

Eating lunch for breakfast shortens the day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

20 days to "Walter Weather"


----------



## tsilver

I wonder what Walter Weather is.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

It sure is smoky out there today.


----------



## tsilver

I can see farther if I stand on the roof


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Walter Weather = Flannel Shirt Weather  (17 days to go...)


----------



## loonlover

I hate getting a new computer and having to figure out how to set things to match the previous computer.


----------



## Kayden Lee

If only I was twenty-six.


----------



## spotsmom

I love 4 day workweeks (which makes it 3 in my case)!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I am so glad I am not 26.....


----------



## spotsmom

I don't understand why summer waits until September to come to Central Oregon.


----------



## tsilver

I wonder if deaf animals have a form of sign language.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I forgot to put on my other ring this morning.


----------



## tsilver

I'd better wear my best underwear today.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

A moist misty morning where spiders weave their grew silvery webs amongst the leaves turning red.


----------



## tsilver

I thought I heard the doorbell.


----------



## AnnetteL

This headache is kicking my trash.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I profoundly dislike okra, the vegetable and the plant.


----------



## tsilver

The lowly okra plant keeps growing.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I am having trouble meeting the daily 1200 calorie mark with all of this healthy stuff. 

(Unless I resort to some McD's fries...mmmm!)


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Slimy slugs slither slowly soon, so what!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I guess I'm going to have to resort to some fries.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

12 days to "Walter Weather"


----------



## tsilver

it matters to slugs, Nick, that's what!


----------



## spotsmom

I absolutely forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## tsilver

I'm feeling less than brilliant at the moment


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A simple candle can bring so much joy.


----------



## D/W

A smile can make someone's day.


----------



## tsilver

Chocolate is the best medicine


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I love chocolate!


----------



## rayhensley

Mmm, orange ice cream.


----------



## tsilver

green tea ice cream is delicious


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Welcome to page 50.


----------



## tom st. laurent

Hm, my tires look low.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

My hot chocolate tasted like coffee... Blech!


----------



## tsilver

It's time to put on my socks.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I fought the law....


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

...and the law won...


----------



## spotsmom

I need to stop thinking about certain things.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I like whipped cream vodka and orange soda.


----------



## spotsmom

Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read said:


> I like whipped cream vodka and orange soda.


That sounds seriously good!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

spotsmom said:


> I need to stop thinking about certain things.


Like our baseball team being a bunch of stiffs?


----------



## tsilver

Tomorrow is Tuesday.


----------



## spotsmom

Sometimes the responses given to some questions on NQK make me laugh until I cry.


And yes, Sean.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Time for a grocery run......


----------



## spotsmom

The kittens must be hungry.


----------



## D/W

I hope we made the right choice.


----------



## rla1996

A LLAMA?  HE'S SUPPOSED TO BE DEAD!!!!


----------



## spotsmom

Actually, the llama got adopted.


----------



## tsilver

Perhaps the llama needs counseling now


----------



## NapCat (retired)

JD is back !!


----------



## spotsmom

JD decided to go thru the fence today to get out in the pasture.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

There are too many time sucks in this day.


----------



## D/W

If there weren't so many interesting threads at KindleBoards, I might actually accomplish something constructive.


----------



## spotsmom

If I could keep my mind on my work, the day might go faster.


----------



## tsilver

Valmore Daniels said:


> Welcome to page 50.


I'm getting mighty curious about page 50.


----------



## spotsmom

I hear that there are kangaroo rats in the desert that require no water.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I want a re-do.


----------



## tsilver

I would while away the hours
conversing with the flowers
if I only had a brain


----------



## luvmy4brats

I wish my dog would get laryngitis.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hey Matey
Kangaroo rats are suicidal, gleefully leaping under automobile tires...


----------



## spotsmom

Kangaroo rats rock!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It wouldn't be a secret if I told you.


----------



## tsilver

It wasn't me.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I love October!


----------



## D/W

It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> I hear that there are kangaroo rats in the desert that require no water.


Kangaroo rats take their scotch, "neat"


----------



## spotsmom

Intelligent people also take their Scotch "neat"


----------



## tsilver

Intelligent gourmets refrain from eating kangaroo rats.


----------



## spotsmom

Unless they are starving or dehydrated, any humanoid should refrain from eating kangaroo rats.


----------



## Victoria J

Migraines are the stealth bombs of headaches.


----------



## tsilver

I wonder if 86 is too old to be an astronaut.


----------



## MindAttic

I wonder if a kangaroo rat would make a good astronaut.


----------



## D/W

Life is what you make it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I could have had a V-8 !!


----------



## tsilver

I could have had scotch and soda but my neighbor was watching.


----------



## telracs

no i do not have an iPad in my bag.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Black Hills Gold* is beautiful and unique


----------



## tsilver

When my joints click I wonder if I'm being signalled by an alien.


----------



## spotsmom

You never know what'll happen in a baseball game.


----------



## D/W

You never know what'll happen with the dawn of each new day.


----------



## crebel

If my dog doesn't quit barking at the wind gusts, I may lose what's left of my mind.


----------



## tsilver

naughty dog


----------



## NapCat (retired)

September 29, 2011 is
National Coffee Day


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I like coffee !


----------



## tsilver

I love to sing in the rain.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I might put some shorts on.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I wore a leather jacket to a pig roast.


----------



## tsilver

row, row, row your boat gently down the street


----------



## telracs

wrong side of the tracks


----------



## Fleurignacois

My knees ache.


----------



## Susan Alison

Jeff-Dog is sulking.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I dreamt about an ex-lover.


----------



## tsilver

Don't slip on a banana


----------



## Fleurignacois

Plese wash your hands now.


----------



## tsilver

We wonderful people are very humble.


----------



## Fleurignacois

If at first you don't succeed get a canary.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

It's eclectic.


----------



## Fleurignacois

It doesn't fit me.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sleep is a poor replacement for stronger caffeine...


----------



## geoffthomas

I wish I had saved more money when I was younger.


----------



## Fleurignacois

His mother must love him.


----------



## spotsmom

I saw what you did.


----------



## telracs

old fauthful is incredible even in th rain


----------



## spotsmom

Yellowstone Falls is gorgeous.


----------



## D/W

Dang, I missed National Coffee Day!


----------



## spotsmom

It's too early for stores to have Christmas stuff out.


----------



## gina1230

I hate washing dishes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I love my dishwasher


----------



## Fleurignacois

my baby just cares for me


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Denny Crane.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Why do my feet smell funny


----------



## Fleurignacois

Are there any clean socks?


----------



## Alexis-Shore

R2-D2 is an astromech droid.


----------



## Fleurignacois

It wasn't me.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Don't let the pilot freak you out.


----------



## D/W

Don't open the airplane door while in flight.


----------



## Fleurignacois

We invite you to leave by the rear exit


----------



## D/W

Please turn off all electronic devices.


----------



## Fleurignacois

That means you with the kindle thingy


----------



## spotsmom

If you wish to pass, please do so on the left.


----------



## tsilver

Being fat isn't all bad.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I went to get food. Put my sandwich on my car to get my keys... Guess what I left there and drove off. **sad face**

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## tsilver

I found a sandwich.


----------



## gina1230

Ice cream sandwich sounds good.  Wish I had one.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I'm hungry.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The whole world is a cat-toy !


----------



## tsilver

my front yard is a litter box


----------



## Nick Wastnage

leaves turning slowly bronze fall onto the misty green lawn, on top off the slimy slugs and sleepy snails


----------



## spotsmom

I am a messy cook (but at least I clean it up )


----------



## tsilver

The goblins will be here soon.


----------



## gina1230

It's a jungle out there.


----------



## Fleurignacois

An undisclosed source told us.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

its almost holiday weather!


----------



## Fleurignacois

Only 79 shopping days till Christmas


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Right now it's raining outside.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I'm utterly fed up.


----------



## Fleurignacois

Did you hear about the fat, alcoholic transvestite? All he wanted to do was eat, drink and be Mary


----------



## D/W

I love the smell outdoors after it rains.


----------



## tsilver

I came, I saw, I ate


----------



## D/W

It is rumored that Kindle books will be coming to Amazon France soon.


----------



## loonlover

tsilver said:


> I came, I saw, I ate


Oh, can I relate.


----------



## tsilver

You put your right foot in


----------



## Fleurignacois

You take your right foot out


----------



## tsilver

that's what it's all about


----------



## Fleurignacois

you do the hoki koki and you turn about


----------



## tsilver

Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Fleurignacois

Some days it's just not worth chewing through the leather straps.


----------



## tsilver

I know what Numbers 1 and 2 mean but I don't know what it means if you have to do Number 3.  Hmmm


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

tsilver said:


> I know what Numbers 1 and 2 mean but I don't know what it means if you have to do Number 3. Hmmm


I think they call that the back-door trots


----------



## D/W

I learn something new here nearly every day.


----------



## Fleurignacois

I learned something yesterday but I've forgotten what it was


----------



## tsilver

I love corny people.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm cooking Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow, again.


----------



## D/W

Happy Thanksgiving, Canadian friends.


----------



## Fleurignacois

I've got a cold


----------



## tsilver

I've got a loverly bunch of coconuts


----------



## telracs

zion is fine but brtce is really nice


----------



## Fleurignacois

The weather is changing


----------



## Alexis-Shore

What a boob.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I think I have full moon fever.


----------



## Fleurignacois

I'm miserable.


----------



## RobertY

i am testing.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Get it off your chest.


----------



## telracs

the grand canyon is not a "hole" in the ground.


----------



## tsilver

I met a wise teenager


----------



## Fleurignacois

In the grand scheme of things.


----------



## D/W

A 2 x 4 piece of lumber is actually 1.5 x 3.5.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Tea for two.


----------



## Fleurignacois

14 years ago I got married.


----------



## D/W

Life is an adventure.


----------



## crebel

There aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## telracs

step away from the camera and enjoy the scenery


----------



## geoffthomas

Winter is coming.


----------



## spotsmom

Great personalized license plate- YYYYY


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Just ate my third turkey dinner over a 3-day period.


----------



## Fleurignacois

I feel good


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Autumn colors are spectacular


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wow!


----------



## kaotickitten

Yorkies are beautiful little creatures.


----------



## D/W

Ah, the splendor of nature.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Suffers from frequent bouts of brain farts when studying biology

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Fleurignacois

Google is fun today.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

rain triggers migraines in Alle


----------



## geoffthomas

There are good people everywhere.


----------



## tsilver

I'm ready


----------



## Fleurignacois

A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## telracs

terry fator is incredible


----------



## Fleurignacois

Space is far away


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I'm not getting enough.


----------



## Michael Crane

I wished I had a cupcake right now.


----------



## geoffthomas

I know where there are cupcakes.


----------



## D/W

Cupcakes have just the right proportion of frosting to cake.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"Relax Cupcake"
~James T. Kirk


----------



## tsilver

Sometimes I agree with you.


----------



## Fleurignacois

Get off your horse and drink your milk.


----------



## Angela

I like milk with cupcakes.


----------



## rayhensley

Ideas...they're like slippery fish.


----------



## tsilver

slippery fish give me the creeps


----------



## gina1230

It has begun.


----------



## Fleurignacois

It's chilly this morning


----------



## tsilver

My back itches.


----------



## Fleurignacois

It's anybody's game.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Pork chops.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hmmm. Pork chops, slippery fish, cupcakes and milk......


----------



## Angela

I should be doing laundry.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilver

I'm sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gina1230

There are rules you have to live by.


----------



## Meb Bryant

gina1230 said:


> There are rules you have to live by.


And rules you break.


----------



## D/W

Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Today is tomorrow's yesterday.


----------



## Angela

Sure wish I could go back to bed...

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilver

Autumn is my favorite season


----------



## Fleurignacois

This morning was good fun.


----------



## Angela

Well, it's that time again.


----------



## geoffthomas

I didn't do it.


----------



## loonlover

It feels like autumn outside.


----------



## geoffthomas

I IS autumn.


----------



## Angela

Hhhhhmmmm...


----------



## loonlover

But today is the first day it has really felt like autumn.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I find I now enjoy listening to old men tell their stories....


----------



## gina1230

Tell us about it.


----------



## Fleurignacois

Another day but no dollar.


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> I IS autumn.


Indeed, you is....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

eating in class and i feel like people are watching me and the fact i am eating is loud


----------



## tsilver

Eat, drink and be merry.


----------



## Fleurignacois

Last night we ate dinner with friends.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Grab those cupcakes.


----------



## tsilver

No you don't.  They're mine.


----------



## Angela

Very tired of having to call repairmen.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My bio-geek is showing.









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Afternoon coffee is good.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

When it rains, it pours !


----------



## spotsmom

Turkey vultures need love too!


----------



## Fleurignacois

The days are shorter now.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

So my skirts are longer.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

...and the cats are putting on their winter fur.


----------



## Angela

I hate funerals.


----------



## tsilver

It's to be expected.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

One day, I'll step up my exercise program and build more stamina.


----------



## telracs

my computer doesn't want to acknowledge that my camera exists.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I need a kiss.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Birthday, Franz Liszt


----------



## spotsmom

Autumn is the most beautiful season.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Alexis-Shore said:


> I need a kiss.


Here you are !!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Now I want a kitten.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Doggy breath against my ear and cheek

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## tsilver

That is rather strange.


----------



## Angela

I want a chocolate shake and french fries.


----------



## D/W

A long, brisk walk can keep anxiety at bay.


----------



## tsilver

It sounds better in Italian.


----------



## Angela

I'm bored.


----------



## Amy Corwin

You had to be there.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Heavens! I thought I was there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*BLUES* piano music is good for the soul.


----------



## D/W

I ate too much candy tonight.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have 30 days until my due date


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Happy November!


----------



## tsilver

My sales will soar in November


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Listening to windchimes is so relaxing


----------



## D/W

I _love_ the sound of windchimes; unfortunately, my husband does not.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I just sold my DH's 2 guitars and amp (w/ his permission)


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

DreamWeaver said:


> I _love_ the sound of windchimes; unfortunately, my husband does not.


Same here...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have a black thumb.


Spoiler



I mean this in the literal sense. I was dying some clothes and the gloves I was wearing had a hole in it.


----------



## geoffthomas

I do NOT have a black thumb.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The Christmas Cacti are blooming


----------



## D/W

That's _beautiful_, NapCat!


----------



## spotsmom

I hate 24/7 news stations.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

achoo, achoo, achoo.........


----------



## spotsmom

I am not going to get this cold, I am not going to get this cold, I am not...


----------



## tsilver

I had a flu shot.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

A rocking chair next to a fireplace is heaven !!


----------



## telracs

i love the  quiet car


----------



## geoffthomas

I wonder if you can catch a cold in the chat room?


----------



## tsilver

I have BBOS on all fronts.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I love Peeps even when they are shaped like things other than chicks.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I _love_ an organized pantry!!!


----------



## D/W

tsilver said:


> I have BBOS on all fronts.


Not anymore.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

no more aparagus in my bento.... *sad face*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sure got dark early...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Why does everyone from the 1940s and 1930s films have nasal twangs?
Revised:  Everyone from the 1940s and 1930s films have nasal twangs.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's a cold day today.


----------



## tsilver

I know how to darn socks


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

There's a black snake in my garage. Just wait till he comes home from golf, my husband, the snake already thinks he's home.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i need to stop volunteering to be the one experimented on lab.


----------



## geoffthomas

Lab experiments are useful methods of acquiring data.


----------



## spotsmom

Lab experiments involving animals are not useful methods of acquiring data.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Had to drink 750 mL of water with 7 grams of salt in it. I wanted to be the control. (just plain water)I have been tasting salt all day....it was a urine experiment.


----------



## tsilver

I think bald would be a good look for me.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

There could be no beauty without ugly.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Cold weather is not good for my bones.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hayden Panettiere looks good on a Vespa. (Go look in the The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! thread).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

2005YU55 has come and gone.....


----------



## spotsmom

Old cars make great planters!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

near fainting inducing dog farts.....


----------



## geoffthomas

A new spacestation crew will take off on a Soyuz rocket to replace the guys up there.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

We need a new mattress.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

just because a potato is purple doesn't mean its a sweet potato like in Okinawa. **tear**


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Poison ivy is totally unnecessary.


----------



## Amy Corwin

It would be nice if people understood the difference between facts and beliefs.


----------



## spotsmom

Do not ever depress yourself by looking up the salary ranges of the jobs held by the people who work around you.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I've never agreed with Quanell X until tonight!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dixieland Jazz is such happy music !!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am so tired I can't read my own cursive

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Braxton Hicks are nothing but horrible teases.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

They are still chatting.....


----------



## geoffthomas

There are roses to be picked.


----------



## spotsmom

Discovering digital music can lead to credit card bills.


----------



## tsilver

Heaven can wait.


----------



## spotsmom

H-E-L-L can really wait (unless we're there already)!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Keep on chooglin'!


----------



## tsilver

What's chooglin'?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's cold outside, but warm in my blankets.


----------



## D/W

If I had a Kindle Fire, I would name it *Sparky*.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*
The crazy holiday shoppers are already loose&#8230;..
*


----------



## loonlover

Amazing how tiring it was to watch an empty arena to be sure no one sneaked in to watch a college basketball team practice.


----------



## barbarasissel

I just picked the most beautiful bouquet of roses ever! And 5 confederate rose blooms, which I'm floating in a rose bowl. To die for....


----------



## spotsmom

Time can pass so slowly sometimes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Time flies !


----------



## tsilver

I think I'll surprise my boss for Thanksgiving and cook him a pickled possum.


----------



## D/W

tsilver said:


> I think I'll surprise my boss for Thanksgiving and cook him a pickled possum.


What a lucky guy!


----------



## Todd Young

Was in Australia and have to say Diane Sawyer made a complete idiot of herself on Australian TV.

In other news, I'm planning to leave the house. Not a first, but up there.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Candlelight make any room special


----------



## spotsmom

It is always great to see your horse.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The people at Starbucks.....they know my car...

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Sure wish I could send some of this rain to Texas or Kansas.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Send it to las Vegas

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The Mimosa and ChinaBerry Trees dropped their leaves overnight.....


----------



## Randirogue

kindleworm said:


> It's time to play in the snow with my husky.


I vow to one day be able to truthfully make that statement outside of dreams, fantasies, and delusions. Le sigh


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*GONE WITH THE WIND* is playing all day on the AMC Channel


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I don't like wind.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I don't like the pup's winter coat 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My cat is weird.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

No turkey here, but a yummy chicken on the grill smoked by the hubby!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sometimes I only open my mouth to change feet......


----------



## Randirogue

Well, it doesn't take very long for the saliva to saturate the flesh.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lady, you cannot tell me I am wrong after not just said you did not know what you were trying to get.

Drive thru is so stressful. If people will just stop giving me an automatic yes when I ask them a question and get off their phones

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)

CYBER MONDAY SHOPPING CHECK LIST

~Internet access (check)
~Computer (check)
 ~List of shopping sites (check)	
~Credit Card (check)
~Virtual pepper spray (check)

Shopping bargains&#8230;priceless


----------



## ChadMck

cheesecake 1 - chad 0

urghhhhhhhh


----------



## rayhensley

_Go confidently in the direction of your dreams. Live the life you have imagined._
-Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I think I am a meta-ethical nonnaturalistial subjectivist......

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Newborn babies are really soft


----------



## Randirogue

I want kids so I can act wacky in the park and people won't think I'm weird, but instead that I'm a good, involved mother.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Randirogue said:


> I want kids so I can act wacky in the park and people won't think I'm weird, but instead that I'm a good, involved mother.


Totally understandable. I borrow my friends kids sometimes lol.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria J

I actually _like_ the burnt tasting coffee from Starbucks.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

When I thought about taking a course called "the science of baking".....the image me in a live action episode of "Good Eats" popped in my head.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## skyreader

There was an old farmer who lived on a rock.....


----------



## Randirogue

Who lost his cow when he fell into a crack...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I do not care for maple flavored candy.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I don't care for maple flavored anything


----------



## Randirogue

I love maple frosting on chocolate cupcakes or cookies and am planning to experiment with discovering how to make just the right version of my own.


----------



## spotsmom

There are endangered Devils' Hole Pupfish in an exhibit in a Las Vegas casino- yikes!!!


----------



## Randirogue

spotsmom said:


> There are endangered Devils' Hole Pupfish in an exhibit in a Las Vegas casino- yikes!!!


Something in the above statement makes me want to giggle like a silly teenager.


----------



## spotsmom

I wonder if the pupfish are wearing tutus and/or top hats.


----------



## Randirogue

spotsmom said:


> I wonder if the pupfish are wearing tutus and/or top hats.


Can pupfish be trained to fetch the paper and roll over?


----------



## spotsmom

That's not a statement, that's a question!  Perhaps they can fetch poker chips.


----------



## Randirogue

spotsmom said:


> That's not a statement, that's a question! Perhaps they can fetch poker chips.


Ack! You are correct!

I bet you'd be a great beta-reader (if not editor)!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## skyreader

He used the painting as a secret safe.


----------



## tsilver

Santa Claus is on my list.


----------



## Randirogue

Needing to go to sleep by 8pm in order to get an actual 8 hrs sleep before work makes me want to pout like a three year old.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Pupfish are ugly, little, guppy-wanna-be's


----------



## spotsmom

Everyone should leave the pupfish alone and in their hole.


----------



## rayhensley

_"Opportunity often it comes in the form of misfortune, or temporary defeat."_
Napoleon Hill


----------



## Victoria J

I have no idea if these mushrooms are supposed to smell this way or if they've gone bad.


----------



## ChadMck

I just ate a box of Trix cereal.


----------



## gina1230

My cat needs a bath.


----------



## Randirogue

I want to go to both holiday parties for two employment sources tomorrow night, but I don't want to travel back into manhattan to do so, and thus I am pondering how to develop teleportation by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Curse you child that did not cover your mouth and coughed in my face ....I am sick during final. I despise you so much child. Actually I should say children

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Valmore Daniels

I like cookies.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I have lost a pacifier


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"...Curiouser and curiouser..."


----------



## spotsmom

I love Christmas music.


----------



## tsilver

I think I'll have popcorn for supper tonight.


----------



## Randirogue

NapCat said:


>


I am pondering how to hide from NapCat long enough to sneak up behind her and startle her.


----------



## gina1230

It's cold outside.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Should have gotten the BBQ chicken

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Going fishing tomorrow


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Randirogue said:


> I am pondering how to hide from NapCat long enough to sneak up behind her and startle her.


Better get a closer look.......NapCat is a BoyCat !!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH locked my keys and the diaper bag in the trunk of my car so DD didn't go to church today (DS is too young to go out in crowds)


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I've never been locked in the trunk of a car.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Re-potting cactus must be done* VERY *carefully.......


----------



## tsilver

Hugging a cactus isn't advised.


----------



## spotsmom

I hate water meters that have not been GPS'd.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

tsilver said:


> Hugging a cactus isn't advised.


How about advising Donkey Love, Tsilver? I like your title & book cover...lol


----------



## tsilver

Re Donkey Love, Sandy:  Just a play on words, not a story of forbidden love   Written to make people laugh.

Terry


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I've never been locked in the trunk of a car.


 I have never thought of getting locked in the trunk of a car. 
Why would anyone get into the trunk of a car?


----------



## geoffthomas

I suddenly feel the need to go make sure what is in my car's trunk.


----------



## Victoria J

I think Crystal Light Pure may be curing me of my diet soda habit.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Dumbfounded at the number of people on Facebook recommending nail polish removed and alcohol to remove sharpie from the eye area....person on Facebook is asking how to get it off. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Randirogue

NapCat said:


> Better get a closer look.......NapCat is a BoyCat !!


I have a strange compulsion to call anyone with "cat" or "kitty" in their online moniker a girl even when there is an obvious way to easily identify the actual gender.

(And with a name like "Randi" - regardless of the ending in an "i" - I should know better. ~_~ooo)


----------



## spotsmom

Thursday work days last 12 hours (it seems).


----------



## Randirogue

Weekends go too fast!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Randirogue said:


> Weekends go too fast!


I totally agree!


----------



## Randirogue

Surprise, lengthy, intense, positive reviews make this writers' heart and head soar!



Spoiler



(even when they aren't on my profitable endeavors... maybe even especially then. ~_~ooo)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

My live active yeast.....has died ! RIP.....sigh


----------



## Randirogue

NapCat is not helping my penchant for thinking him to be female... (~_~ooo)


----------



## gina1230

It's already dark outside.


----------



## Randirogue

Somewhere on the boards is a story about some kids waking their parents (and scaring the blazes out of them) on Christmas morning by running in and excitedly yelling, "I got a fire!" in appreciation of the gift they had opened early.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Few things excite the imagination more than a new legal pad.....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Ice cream tastes best in the code

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I am so tired.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Oregon 45, Wisconsin 38


----------



## spotsmom

I am now officially sick of football (for the next few days at least).


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I can't think of any statement to make at the moment.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The Quadrantids Meteor Shower will be visible for two hours early Wednesday.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I named a novel "Catch a Shooting Star" because when my hubby and I were dating, we would watch meteors together at night.  He's so romantic!


----------



## spotsmom

I love it when a Winter Storm Watch becomes a Winter Storm Warning.


----------



## geoffthomas

I wonder how many KB'ers were hiding under their beds on Jan Friday the 13th.


----------



## Annalog

On January Friday the 13th I asked for a vacation day for April Friday the 13th to celebrate our 39th (3*13) wedding anniversary. DH and I were married on Friday the 13th.  Three Friday the 13ths this year to celebrate!


----------



## SheenahFreitas

Bacon and eggs or eggs and bacon?


----------



## John Dax

Bacon and bacon is best.


----------



## JeanneM

If vision is called eyesight, why isn't hearing called earsound?


----------



## kaotickitten

Farmville is to addictive.


----------



## John Dax

The word _saippuakivikauppias_ is both Finnish and a palindrome.


----------



## Todd Young

Ducks are better than geese.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I prefer warm weather over cold or hot.


----------



## kaotickitten

Burnt potato chips are good.


----------



## spotsmom

I hate Windows 7.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Some people really do have a bright outlook on the world


----------



## spotsmom

Men who carry a badge can say anything.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_
Anything_


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> _
> Anything_


That your new badge?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

.
.
.
. 

.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## kaotickitten

Um ok wow Neville is the hottes.  Harry looks used up.


----------



## lea_owens

Yesterday, I met a woman who looked and sounded as though her parents had proudly upheld the long, family tradition of only marrying cousins.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I now have more time to write


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Today is Mozart's Birthday


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

it took my DD 2 1/2 hrs to get to sleep in her toddler bed last night (1st time in a toddler bed)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spotsmom said:


> I hate Windows 7.


Why do you hate windows 7? I just upgraded from WinXP. Just curious.


----------



## Victoria J

Sometimes I think I'm the only person in the world that loves grape flavored things.


----------



## D/W

That Chinese food was _spicy hot_!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Salsa is good.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The daffodils are up !!


----------



## tsilver

I'm not too fond of old age.


----------



## spotsmom

Twinkies are really quite good.


----------



## kaotickitten

My puppy drank to much water and now is sick.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Another school day

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Amyshojai

Losing my voice is high on my list of suck-isity.


----------



## Victoria J

I really need to get back to water aerobics class.


----------



## Celeste

Victoria J said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the only person in the world that loves grape flavored things.


I think you are. Perhaps we should get together and form the perfect team. I've been looking for someone to eat my purple SweeTarts.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Twinkies were "invented" in 1930.


----------



## John Dax

NapCat said:


> Twinkies were "invented" in 1930.


Twinkies are not extruded. They really are baked.

http://listsoplenty.com/pix/twinkie-myths-busted


----------



## geoffthomas

you don't know what you don't know


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I think not...


----------



## spotsmom

"Wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then"


----------



## telracs

i do NOT want to get transfered six times.


----------



## gina1230

"If you think you know it, you don't," says my boss.


----------



## telracs

I don't like Wagnerian opera.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I don't know why some people follow their heart while others follow their head!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It is very special to be a part of history.


----------



## JimC1946

Why did I hate milk when I was a kid, but I love it now?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

But its too comfortable here......

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Crane

It's not Friday yet, but it should be.


----------



## StephenLivingston

"Any society that would give up a little liberty to gain a little security will deserve neither and lose both."  Benjamin Franklin.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## jabeard

Chutes and Ladders was derived from the English Snakes and Ladders which was, in turn, derived from an Indian game that was supposed to teach about karma.

Some pretty heavy theology for preschoolers, there


----------



## geoffthomas

I would like other drivers to stay in their lane unless they intend to change lanes.


----------



## spotsmom

I can be driving through the snow and hear a song on the iPod that reminds me of the desert.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I saw a Robin yesterday.


----------



## Lee Sinclair

I'm turning old soon, and I'm planning on celebrating by doing something really immature...just because I want to.  Let the childish giggling begin now and not stop for 3 months


----------



## geoffthomas

I am really tired today.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Is in a house with WiFi!!! I miss it. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## mattposner

Mosura ya Mosura 
dongan kasakuyan indoo muu 
rosuto uiraadoa, hanba hanbamuyan 
randa banunradan tounjukanraa 
kasaku yaanmu 
Mosura ya Mosura 
yasashisasae wasure 
arehateta 
hito no kokoro inorinagara 
utai, ai no uta


----------



## D/W

When opportunity knocks, pessimists complain about the noise.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

-------------
“Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.”


----------



## Caddy

I keep coming back to earth for the three E's: Education, Experience, and Enlightenment.


----------



## gina1230

It's a storybook ending.


----------



## tsilver

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## balaspa

Well, I didn't win the Mega Millions, guess I still need to earn it the hard way...by selling a million copies of my ebooks.


----------



## D/W

Life is good.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I test drove 2 cars today


----------



## gina1230

That was brilliant.


----------



## Keith Blenman

The things you wish to keep alive will always die with time. The things you wish to bury will haunt you for forever.


----------



## geoffthomas

Today has been truly useful.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I like pickled onions.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm glad it's Friday...that's all


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I am resonably sure that I will be buying a car tomorrow


----------



## Keith Blenman

Okay! After a lot of cutting and hacking, I've determined that it is decidedly NOT what's on the inside that counts...


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Never make fun of the people who make your food.


----------



## Annalog

A Kindle can be useful when reading a paper book; the weight and shape are good for holding the book open on the table so it is easy to eat and read at the same time.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

We gonna rock down to Electric Avenue 
(And then we'll take it higher )


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

I am sailing on a boat along the river that is life, journeying through its every twist and turn.


----------



## D/W

Thursday is my favorite day of the week.


----------



## Tonyshoey

A flatulent dog shares my home.


----------



## kindleworm

A burping dog shares my home.


----------



## Lisa Grace

My daughter's favorite singer is Annoying Orange. She knows every word to every parodied song.


----------



## JacksonJones

Wet lederhosen should never be put in the dryer.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Laser Cats by Steven Spielberg rules.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

I like to think that instead of taking one step backwards, the next time I'll just have to take two steps forward.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Getting a sunburn laying beside the pool beats getting a sunburn while working.


----------



## geoffthomas

Proposal efforts are draining (physically and mentally).


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Wow, dead thread...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I live so close to the speedway in Vegas which is where the Electric Daisy carnival is happening. REALLY wanna go but not for their price tag

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Why the Tablets are not with eInk screen like ereaders?


----------



## Aaron Scott

Biology is an illusion.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Rain, rain go away ...


----------



## Annalog

Rain, come here!


----------



## geoffthomas

The rain is coming here soon.


----------



## crebel

Doesn't everybody know what Mod Podge is?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Doesn't everybody know what Mod Podge is?


Obviously not.....


----------



## crebel

*whistling while looking around*

There are some people who post in the Random Statement Thread when they meant to post in the Random Question Thread.


----------



## telracs

I need songs with lyrics....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

crebel said:


> Doesn't everybody know what Mod Podge is?


Crafters best friend.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Happy Father's Day


----------



## geoffthomas

I thought EVERYONE knew about mod podge!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I didn't know about mod podge.


----------



## herocious

Merther


----------



## geoffthomas

well, it does seem that some didn't.


----------



## Annalog

I used it back in the late 60s when it was advertised on television.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yep. It was top much chocolate for one sitting

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa

HHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!  Tooo Freakin' HOT!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Coffee's ready.


----------



## telracs

Irony:  the opposite of wrinkly


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I missed my friends here


----------



## Alexis-Shore

This apple is funky.


----------



## MindAttic

Funky apples taste better than worm laden ones.


----------



## geoffthomas

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> I missed my friends here


Do a better job of aiming next time.


----------



## Natasha Holme

If you're shot dead, you don't hear it, as the speed of a bullet is faster than the speed of sound.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Driving near Freemont I found a guy lying on the sidewalk next to a bike like he had been hit. I did not want to get too close or touch him called 911. (Just in case, it isn't the best side of town...its old downtown vegas) Apparently he "fell asleep." Cop got him up and had the emts check him out. He walked away with his bike

Cop and EMTs were there in less than three minutes.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

geoffthomas said:


> Do a better job of aiming next time.


 Too funny!


----------



## geoffthomas

Summer is definitely here.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I like longer days and short nights.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Let it rain again. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Coffee is brewed.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Aww another bright and sunny day in Vegas.. ......
You know we had 67 days between rains before it trained in the fourth of July

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

today set a record for number of consecutive days at 95 or higher, here.


----------



## spotsmom

Finally summer is here at 95 degrees!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

110 today. ..enjoying the 90 degree weather with the pup at 4am

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

There are rumors of new Amazon Fire models coming soon.


----------



## Jane Topearu

Chocolate bars are chocolatey.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Looks like more and more social sites are popping up...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's hot this morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

A friend here on KB told me that it is cold in New Zealand.


----------



## Annalog

Unless the trial is cancelled, I have jury duty on Tuesday.


----------



## telracs

birthdays are cupcakey.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chocolate makes everything better.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Which is why I ache from my exercise yesterday.


----------



## Annalog

Mental headline:

Layoff results in fat cells selling resources; muscle cells working overtime!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Learning how to wax is quite a bit more messy and not nearly as painful as I thought. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I believe in belief.


----------



## Dave Walker

I relieve in relief.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I bought a new kettle.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Been a long day for a seemingly short weekend

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I've been away too long


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I forgot my stevia.


----------



## ChadMck

It's going to be a long drive to Cleveland.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It feels like there is something in my nasal passage..... I want to sneeze

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

gesundheit.


----------



## gina1230

I think it's time you tell me the whole story.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

...and that's the moral of the story.


----------



## drenee

I would love to try doughnut flavored ice cream.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

6 espresso shots to stay awake....lasting a lot longer than expected... Now need 6 shots of something else...... 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

work provides an income - a nice thing to have.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Fall hasn't hit Vegas yet. It's 90 degrees still

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Had our first snowfall yesterday.


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

My nose is cold!


----------



## NancyHerkness

Don't wish it were easier; wish you were better.


----------



## JRWoodward

Thanks, Google, for everything.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Nom Nom nomming on lettuce. Yay fiber


----------



## drenee

I want popcorn.


----------



## AanFrazier

The mind is a flowing river with its unique currents, all of which end up at the delta and sea of reality.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm excited!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My hair smells like coffee. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I thought this thread was dead


----------



## Annalog

I am glad that I do not work Thursday evening.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I miss Texas.


----------



## gina1230

Time for tea.


----------



## Natasha Holme

This week is anti-bullying week.


----------



## S.Weldon

A rose by any other name is not a rose.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

First the bird was stuffed and then I was.


----------



## Lee44

Life is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Rick Chesler

The sun is shining somewhere!


----------



## gljones

My cat likes to sit by the keyboard and bite me when I move the mouse.  Ouch!


----------



## geoffthomas

There is a need for more love in this world.


----------



## gljones

Sometimes the mail comes at 8, sometimes at 5.  Someone somewhere knows why.


----------



## Tony Richards

Why is everyone so angry these days?

Oh, that.

Okay then.


----------



## Keith Blenman

If I sell one more copy of my new book I will have sold one book.


----------



## Lee44

It will happen, Keith!!



Chocolates are like a box of life!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Success decently sweet cake pops!!  happy dance time. The problem is I didn't mean to bake so much cake.....70+ pops

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keith Blenman

Thank you, Lee!



My chemistry final happened today. It didn't go great. It didn't go bad. But it definitely happened.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Keith Blenman said:


> Thank you, Lee!
> 
> My chemistry final happened today. It didn't go great. It didn't go bad. But it definitely happened.


I can relate to that

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Dance like no one is watching.


----------



## Lee44

Just have faith!


----------



## Keith Blenman

I want a pair of vampire skin boots. Ones that sparkle in the daylight...


----------



## gljones

I still don't understand the metric system.


----------



## Harley Christensen

Forget the lemonade—when life hands you lemons, just start doing the Snoopy Happy Dance!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Setting the burner on simmer and timer for two hours cannot wait for Kalbi soup (korean short rib soup)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keith Blenman

Being sick in public always makes me feel as though I very well could be the plague that wipes out humanity.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Ideas for new books only come when there is much to do elsewhere.


----------



## Lee44

So I am not the only one that starts sweeping when it's time to do something important!


----------



## vindicativevisage

How come I don't get any story ideas except when I'm at work?


----------



## Keith Blenman

I finally start telling people I'm bi-curious, want to explore that side of myself, and then along comes this girl I'm interested in. Hm.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm totally putting off working on my latest book by playing on kindle boards.


----------



## Lee44

We are all totally putting off working on our latest book by playing on kindle boards!


----------



## geoffthomas

Readers are waiting for writers to finish new works.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I waited until I finished a WIP before playing on Kindle boards but now, putting off working on the next WIP


----------

